# greenbean's Journal - Kit Pictures



## greenbean (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey everyone, I figured I'd give this a try, I'm not very sure where to start though lol.  For starters my name is Amber Greene and I'm 21 years old.  Now on to the questions!

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
I'm from NC and I absolutely love it here!  

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
There are way too many to count!  And I'm single.

3.    How would you define your farm?
It's just a small hobby farm.

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
I would probably add onto the land and get the animals I want for milk, meat, wool, etc.

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
I've built cages, coops, hutches, and stuff like that.

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
No, but I'd like to learn!

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
I'm not sure actually, I've just always loved animals and wanted a farm !

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
It's mostly a hobby, but I do make money off of the animals so I suppose it would be both.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I'm knowledgeable about rabbits and chickens, somewhat with cows, horses, sheep, and goats, but I could always learn a lot more and would love to.

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
I'm not sure, I'm pretty much willing to try anything, but I'm sure there's something I wouldn't do, I just can't think of it!

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Yes

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
Reading a book, drawing, walkin out through the pasture or through the garden, or woods.

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
No but I'd be willing to learn.

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I love making crafts and other useful items, I'd be willing to teach others, I'm just not a very good teacher.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
Yes.  I have cattle, a horse, chickens, rabbits, quail, and ducks.  I recently sold my pigs.  Other than farm animals I have hedgehogs, rats, mice, a dog, reptiles, insects, and ferrets.

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
No

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
Yes!  We have a ton of different crops, I grow herbs (different types of basil, mints, oregano, parsley, sage, lemon balm, lemon grass, lemon verbena, etc.), strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries, roses, and several types of flowers, we have well over 2,000 and I wouldn't be able to tell you them all, my grandmaw probably could though!  I also have a peach tree, ton of pear trees, and a plum tree.

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
I love to fish!  Bait.

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
I'm not sure how much we have, I think about 23 acres, and we share my uncles land, not sure how much that is.  I live in the country, way out in the middle of no where.

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
I only have my GED but I'd love to take some agricultural classes.

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
Probably my show rabbits!

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
Just making hutches and coops.

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Yes!

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
Right where I am!

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
No

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
My uncle loves the chickens, my other uncle loves the cattle, that's about it lol.

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
Yes to all!  Once my heifer is old enough and has a calf I can get some milk!  We already get our own eggs.

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
For best, that's a tough one, there are so many to choose from!  I'm going to have to go with seeing the new babies for the first time.  For the worst, I was trampled by my neighbors blind mare and by my steer.

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
I pick wild blackberries and strawberries.  I've never gone hunting, but I love to shoot guns, my cousin has been trying to get me to go hunting with him for a while so I'll probably go next time.

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
I'm not sure, I guess my love for animals.

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
Yes I process my own meat.  I've tried to get my grandmaw to teach me how to can and preserve but she hasn't yet.

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
No I don't but I would love to.

35    What is on your to do list?
Way too much.

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
No but I'd like to someday.

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
Yes

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
Yes


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi greenbean!  Okay, you got me at hedgehog...gotta know more about that. I'll have to finish reading your journal start later, on my way to see some goats!
I'm a carolinian too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 23, 2012)

Finished reading, and looked at your page. English Spots are very nice looking, are they for pets or meat?
My daughter is always telling me she wants a hedgehog! Hopefully she won't see your opening journal page! 
I know most states you have to have a permit, what about NC?
Love pictures (hint hint)
look forward to reading your journal


----------



## greenbean (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you   English Spots are my show rabbits, I'm getting out of it though, I only have a few left, the rest are my meat rabbits (Californians and New Zealands).  Haha I love my hedgehogs, I have 5 left now, I used to breed them but decided to take a break from it until next year.  I'm a rescue station for the Hedgehog Welfare Society though.  Here you only need a permit if you have more than 3 females, that goes for every state though, not just here.  I know they're illegal in some states and you need permits just to own one, but I can't remember which ones off the top of my head.  I'd love to post pictures but I still can't find the cord to my camera   I don't know if I can buy one for it or not because I've had this camera since I was about 13 lol.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 24, 2012)

We use to raise  Dendrobates, Phyllobates, and Mantella and different kinds of Tree Frogs( I love White's). They were a lot of fun and strikingly beautiful. Our "Lukes" (they look like a bumble bee) were quite comical! I can honestly say I prefer farm animals!!!! Even though farm animals are WAY much more work and way more expensive they definitely give so much more back! 
What kind of insects?? What kind of cattle? 
Radio shack should have a cord.


----------



## greenbean (Aug 28, 2012)

I love frogs!  I've been thinking about getting them, but it'll probably be a couple/few years from now when I do!  I raise mealworms, dubia roaches, and crickets.  They're just feeder insects   I have 3 Jersey steers and a Jersey heifer


----------



## greenbean (Jan 2, 2013)

I havn't posted on here in a while so thought I'd give an update on everything!  

Well, I will start taking a sustainable livestock management class at a college near here, starting Monday!  I'm so excited, but nervous as well.  I'll be going to get a certificate in sustainable livestock management and a certificate in horticulture.  The college has their own farm and greenhouses which I think is awesome!

In animal news, I have some rabbits due.  I bred my older white American buck to my blue American doe, hoping for some really nice babies from this cross!    I also have some Californian, New Zealand, and English Spot does bred as well.  I couldn't part with all my spots, but didn't keep any bucks so bred the does to my Californian buck.  The babies will be for meat of course, not show lol.  Hoping for some nice litters, they usually average 9 each.  I always get nervous as they get closer to their due dates.  I usually end up checking on them once or twice every hour when I see them nesting.  After last years terrible luck with the dogs, coyotes, and rats killing them, I'll probably be even more paranoid.  I hope everything goes smoothly and I don't have any predator problems again  :/  I have my alarm, lights, camera, and everything set up and ready just in case.  I'm planning on keeping the best looking does to help rebuild my herd.  So excited!

It's still early but I've started looking at bulls for Tori.  I have no idea who I'm going to pair her with though!  If anyone has any suggestions, that would be great!  Tori is my registered Jersey heifer, for those that don't know.  We've also been looking for a cow in milk and bred, to go ahead and start milking.  Everytime I find one, I'm a day late!  But that's alright, I'm sure the right one will come along soon.  I may also be going to look at 3 heifers that are due very soon, also Jerseys.  If we do get one of these, we won't be getting the cow.  If I had the room though and I found one I'd probably get her! lol  I'm starting to feel like I have an obsession with cows! :bun  

I'm going to put some eggs in the incubators anytime now.  Definitely looking forward to the Polish and Orloffs.  Sadly the coyotes got all but one of my Silkies, my little white hen.  So no Silkies this time, I'm hoping to find some around here soon or atleast someone with hatching eggs.  Thinking about putting in some quail eggs as well.

Also have some other projects going on, which yall will probably see about in a few months!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 3, 2013)

It sounds like you have quite an assortment of animals and hobbies!!!
I am looking forward to reading your future entries!
Good luck with your up and coming litters of kits! Unfortunatly, I have to wait for kits because my rabbits won't breed in the winter because of the temperatures and what not. I should have some by April or May!!!!
Good cows are hard to find these days!:/ I have been looking for a replacement for my old Jersey as well!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 3, 2013)

HI Greenbean! You are quite accomplished for a 21-year old! I enjoyed reading your journal and hearing about all your different animals. Look forward to your updates! :bun


----------



## greenbean (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks yall!  

I went up to the college and got my books today.  I'm so nervous!  I havn't been in school in a long time.  I hope everything goes well 

Four Winds Ranch - What breeds do you have?  I have a friend in Canada that raises Argente Bruns, I would LOVE to get my hands on some of those!  

I found some hatching eggs that I'm interested in.  Hopefully the person contacts me back.


----------



## verkagj (Jan 3, 2013)

You'll do fine in college. When you're interested in the topic and want to learn, there's no problem. I always loved my students who showed an interest in being in my class. Ask lots of questions.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2013)

Glad to see you're back to journaling!   It was like you disappeared.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks!  I kind of did disappear there for a while.  But I'm back and hopefully getting everything back together!  

Well the person with the 3 bred heifers didn't contact me back.  So my search continues!  

I bred some more rabbits, so excited for babies!  I was planning on putting up some new cages but I kinda just lazed around instead.    Maybe I'll get it done tomorrow!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I start class at 8 am and I am sooo nervous!   I should definitely be asleep right now but I havn't been able to sleep.  I hope everything goes well tomorrow!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 8, 2013)

You will be fine.  Get engaged in the classroom dsicussion and talk to your professors.  If they know who you are, they are going to be that much more willign to help if you need it.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 8, 2013)

Good luck today!!!!
Everything will be awesome! Tonight, you will wonder why you were even nervous!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks yall!  I'm home now and once class started I wasn't nervous and I enjoyed it a lot.  It was nice hearing everyones opinions on how they handle their animals and stuff like that.  We apparently had homework that I didn't know about because I didn't get the email.  She's going to talk to the people that put me in the system and see why.  We didn't go to the farm today, but we'll be doing a farm tour Thursday.  She also said something about us putting together something for the chickens and moving them around.  However, she won't be there that day, not sure who the teacher will be.  But I'm excited!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad you had fun!!! 
I am jealous! I sooo want to go to collage one day!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 8, 2013)

Man! I wish I'd had classes like that back when I was in school! Glad you're enjoying it...you'll have to keep us updated on everything you're learning/doing.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks!   I have to catch up on reading (that was our homework) in a book called Eating Animals.  Yall ever heard of it?  From what they said about it, it sounded pretty interesting.  I'm a little nervous about Thursday, but not as nervous as I was about today.  I'm excited about some of the field trips we'll be taking.  One is to a farm near here and we'll learn how to use horses with farm equipment and how to harness them up and stuff.  Another is we'll be going to a farm that trains/raises LGD's and herding dogs, we're going to be working with the herding dogs and herd some sheep!  We'll also learn a lot about LGD's.  There's also going to be like a poultry week at the school, we're going to be assigned 4 hours to work, 2 hours one day and 2 hours another during that week and it'll be counted as our class time.  

In other news, I may be selling my horse Dan.  I'm not sure though.  I'm paranoid that he'll end up at another auction (where I got him) or will be sold to a kill buyer (if the person that gets him decides to sell him).  There's a lot of them around here.  I'd love for him to go to someone who'll have time to work with him and ride him.  He is definitely not for a beginner, would need an experienced person.  This is him a few weeks ago.







My grandmaw wants me to sell him to make room for a couple of cows.  Plus he's really not getting worked much, he's just being a pasture ornament.  

I'm not sure though :/


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like you are going to have a lot of fun in your classes. You will do great! Don't sweat it.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 9, 2013)

Dan's really pretty. Has he been under saddle? If he's a workable horse, chances are he won't go to a KB. But you never know. If he doesn't end up with someone willing to work with him and he has any really bad attributes, it's quite possible. Once he leaves your farm, there are no guarantees unfortunately. Good luck in finding him a new home!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you!

He has been under saddle, but I only rode him a couple times last year.  He was used as a trail horse, but hasn't been on any in a few years.  He definitely needs work and someone who isn't going to be afraid of him because he will challenge you.  Once he knows you're 'the boss' though he learns quickly.  He does great for the farrier and vet.  He hasn't been loaded into a trailer since 2006, so I'm not sure how well that would go.  He is barefoot, easy to worm, loves to be groomed, no cribbing.  He has bit, reared, and kicked at a few people though.  

I love him to death, he was my first horse, and I'm really not sure if I want to sell him or not.  The main problem is he does not get along with the calves at all.  He bites, kicks, chases them and got to where he wouldn't let them out of the shed or to the food/water.  They're separated now.

I'm pretty nervous about school tomorrow.  I'm not sure if I have the right kind of boots and I don't have any gloves yet!  Hopefully everything will go okay.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 9, 2013)

Can I just say how COOOOOOL your class sounds? Now THAT'S the kinda class I'd love to have taken when I was in college! 

As for your horse...he's a beaut. Good luck trying to find him a new home.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah I think it's pretty awesome!    And thank you!  My cousin actually wants him, we'll see though.

I'm a little freaked out, I guess I'm still not on my teachers email list   I just looked at the syllabus and I have to read to page 116 in that book.  And it says I have to turn in the reading guide.  I have no idea what reading guide it's talking about!    Maybe since she won't be there tomorrow they won't ask for it?  I hope not anyway.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 10, 2013)

That class sounds way fun!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you have your instructor's email? I would hope they gave it to you when they found out you weren't on the email list. At least you should be able to email the instructor and get the stuff you need. Hmmm....I'd be a PITA until I started getting emails!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 10, 2013)

Okay, I have to say, I LOVE this class!!!!  The goats are Nubians and are sooo goofy and friendly.  I think I spent 75% of the class petting the goats lol!  The sheep.... oh my gosh.... They are TINY!  Theirs backs are below my knees!  I wanted to pick them up and squeeze them they were so cute!  I think he said they're Shetlands?  Not sure, I was amazed by their size.  They were at the fence yelling at us to bring them treats!  I want them :|  We put up netting around the portable chicken coop and are gonna move the chickens there sometime soon, not exactly sure when.  It's so awesome!

I do have her email but she's out of town until tomorrow.  They didn't ask for it though so I'm guessing she will Tuesday when she's back.  Yeah I'm definitely gonna be a pain until they put me on her emailing list!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 10, 2013)

I have Shetlands and they are fun little sheep! Small, tame easily and they come in lots of colors and patterns!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh man! I want in that class SOOOO bad! I almost feel like a kid AGAIN! (& again! & again!)


----------



## greenbean (Jan 10, 2013)

I would love to have some of them.  They're adorable!

Lol Coco!  You should totally join!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 14, 2013)

Just an update  

It's decided, Dan is for sale.  I'll give the person who buys him his saddle and some other stuff as well.  There's a couple people interested in him, we'll see though!

Some more of my chickens have gone missing. :/  Including my little white silkie hen.  She was my favorite.  I think I'm going to put up some electric netting, I'm not sure how well that would work though to keep predators out.  

As for the rabbits, they're all doing good.  I'm getting excited for babies!  I'm hoping they all took, but knowing my luck, I'll be lucky to get a few litters. 

So my youngest steer has got a bad habit now, he has started jumping fencing/gates/other things to get into the building.  My heifer is starting to copy him.  I don't really now how to stop this behavior.  It's really aggravating.  I'll make a thread about it in a bit.  Hopefully there's something I can do about it.

In other news, I have found a Nubian doeling I'm absolutely in love with.  She's adorable!  She's a cream color and the top of her head is white.  I messaged the lady to see if she'd sell her.  If she does I'm going to see if she has any other doelings she'd sell to go with her.

I think that's everything, not much going on.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 15, 2013)

So class went awesome, talked about the book we're reading.  In my opinion, it's a good book.  But I went ahead and read the next two chapters.  I don't think I want to ever see chicken from the store ever again.  The book went over the entire life of one, from hatching all the way to our plates.  It made me sick to my stomach.  I mean I knew the conditions weren't good, but I had no idea about a lot of the stuff he went over.  Especially the part of them soaking in fecal/contaminated water after they've been processed.  I'm not a big meat eater anyway, I eat meat maybe once a month, if that.  Even then, I'm not a fan of store bought meat, I can usually take a bite and get sick to my stomach right after.  If anyone's interested in the book it's called Eating Animals by Jonathan Safran Foer.  

In other news, I talked to a Ayrshire breeder near me and he has 4 bred heifers that I get to go look at in February!  They're all halter broke, registered, and have all been shown.  They aren't due until fall, but that's okay.  It would give her time to get used to the new place and me.  I'm so excited!  

The person with the cream doe said she'd sell her to me if she can't sell the buckling, so I'm also hoping that works out. 

I am SO tired of the rain!  The mud is horrible now and it's still pouring, has been for a couple days now, doesn't look like it's gonna stop any time soon.  Was a little worried about driving to school this morning, parts of the road I live on was a little flooded, not too bad though.  

My vet is coming out to test for coggins and give Dan his vaccines, I want to make sure everything's taken care of before he leaves.  If the rain lets up any tomorrow I'm going to try to climb in the barn on top of the hay and get his saddle down.  Last year someone tied it to one of the ceiling beams and I had no way to get it down.  I don't know who or why they did it, but they used some of my lead ropes to do it.   Now that the hays piled up in there I'm hoping if I stand on it I can reach it.  

So I've been thinking about getting an LGD.  I'm not sure though.  I definitely have a ton of research to do.  Since we're gonna be having calves and goats (if I do get them), I'm not sure how reliable just an electric fence would be and since I'm not here 24/7 I wouldn't be able to get my gun out and shoot at something that was trying to get to them.  We have a very healthy predator population around here.  (Bears, coyotes, feral dogs, bobcats, panthers)  When we first brought the calves here last year, it did attract bears, they tried to get into the pasture.  All of those I listed have even came into our yard feet from our house, right after I'd been out there.  (And a few while I was out there!)  I doubt they'd hesitate to get at some newborn calves or some goats.  Any opinions on this would be great, any links, information, books, forums etc.  I've been reading a lot of stuff on the LGD section, but still have A LOT more to learn obviously.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 15, 2013)

Glad classes are going well for you.

I love my LGD to death (three weeks, and I am hooked on this little Great Pyrenees).  If you have the time and space for one, I know I don't have any regret in doing it.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 15, 2013)

"Especially the part of them soaking in fecal/contaminated water after they've been processed"

An acquaintance of ours used to be a USDA inspector. He wouldn't eat chicken and called it "salmonella soup".

If you are looking at protection from bears, get a pair of LGDs, not just one.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you!  Charlie is SO CUTE!! 



> "Especially the part of them soaking in fecal/contaminated water after they've been processed"
> 
> An acquaintance of ours used to be a USDA inspector. He wouldn't eat chicken and called it "salmonella soup".
> 
> If you are looking at protection from bears, get a pair of LGDs, not just one.


That's crazy, I can't believe they're allowed to do that.  

Yeah I figured a pair would be better since bears would be a problem.  But I wasn't sure!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like your class is going great! Can't wait to hear more. 

I saw a cute LGD yesterday on our field trip. He was in a stall with a tiny little bottle baby lamb keeping it company.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks!   I love it, it's a lot of fun!  

Aww, that's cute   There are usually a lot of LGD puppies for sale around here.  Most are Great Pyrenees and so cute!  A friend of mine has two GP, I love them.  Everytime I go over there they come up to get loved on.  They're great LGD's.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)

greenbean... sounds like you are liking your classes! 

You must not be too far from me... the predator issues in our part of NC are unbelievable!  

...and I agree pyr's are so darned cute!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah! 

I didn't know you were from NC!  I'm in Lenoir, about an hour or so from TN.  Yeah, the predator population is crazy.  Several of my neighbors have the same issues.  I know a few that have recently got some livestock guardians because they kept losing animals.  (By recently I mean within the last half a year lol)  It was hard enough to lose my rabbits and chickens to them, I can't imagine losing something like a calf or goat. :/


----------



## greenbean (Jan 17, 2013)

School was good today, we got put in groups, it was me, um..... Josh?  I think that's his name?  And .... Ben?  Maybe Ken?  The twin without the beard lol.  Anyway, they were both sick, so of course I got to sit in the middle.   The twin left early because he felt terrible and you could tell.  We were assigned to read this packet of information about beef cattle and how to qualify for this thing, I don't remember, we all kept getting way off topic.  For example we were reading our packets and some how everyone got into the conversation with my teacher over Angus' castration (their Shetland wether) then we somehow got into the topic of how your milk from the grocery store is made.  Then we started talking about cow shares and I thought they were still legal here in NC, but apparently not.  I've had a few people ask me if I'd do it, so I guess I'll have to tell them no.  I don't think I'm willing to risk going to prison over some milk.  My teacher did give us a loophole in this though.  Anyway, the packets are like 30 pages long and me and my partner only got to page 16 I think.  By that time we were both tired of it.  I wonder what we're going to do Tuesday when we have to go in front of the class and answer the questions she gave us since we didn't finish reading.   

This weather is killing me.  I'm so tired of mud and rain, now we're supposed to get snow.   I about busted my head open on the sidewalk earlier because I stepped off and the ground of course is slosh, my feet slid out from under me.  So much fun.  Happened again when I got out there to feed the animals.  But I guess it was kind of funny lol.  But thanks to the rain and mud, our field trip next week is cancelled until it stops raining for atleast 4 days. :/  It was the trip to the place with horses where we'd harness them up and plow with them.  

The lady with the doeling told me to get in touch with her in 7-8 weeks about her and she should have her and some doelings to go with her for sale. Yayyy!

I think my steer and heifer jumping fences is getting to me!  I had a dream I was driving my aunt to Walmart in an ambulance (yeah I don't know why) but when we were driving passed the pasture I look over and everyone's out walking around, I jump out of the ambulance and ran over there and put them all back in the pasture, I started walking away then turned just in time to see all of them jump the fence at the same time.  I then started screaming and put them all in the pasture again and stood there blocking them for like an hour before my uncle came down there and made the fence taller.  Then I woke up and realized it was a dream.  He's the smallest steer, I doubt I'd get much meat from him, but it's really annoying me.  I got some advice on another forum on how to try and get my heifer to change her mind, that jumping fences/gates isn't something she wants to do.  I can't imagine having a full grown cow trying to jump over a fence.  That would drive me insane.  Hopefully what they suggested works!

I'm so excited about going and seeing those heifers, I wish I could already!  I'm very impatient.

Oh yeah, I get my braces off Monday!  However, I think I'm going to move it to another week, on a Friday, that way my mouth won't be way sore the next day when I'm at school.  But I'm excited, kinda dreading the 3 hours it'll take, but that's fine.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 17, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I get my braces off Monday!  However, I think I'm going to move it to another week, on a Friday, that way my mouth won't be way sore the next day when I'm at school.  But I'm excited, kinda dreading the 3 hours it'll take, but that's fine.


 It's a miserable experience. But it's fun to see the results and with a little bit of ice cream you'll feel better


----------



## greenbean (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you   Yeah I've had them before unfortunately.  But they took them off too soon or something?  I don't know.  I was NOT happy when they told me I had to get them again.  I looked straight at her and said no.  But then they said it would probably help my TMJ so I figured I might as well.  So far it's been worse than before, but maybe she meant over time.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 17, 2013)

Mine didn't work either, but I refuse to get them again. I would rather pull all my teeth out and get dentures than go through that again!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 17, 2013)

That stinks :/  Yeah I don't think these will work again, I missed wearing my rubberbands for a few days this week and my top teeth are already on top of my bottom teeth again.  If it doesn't I'm going to be very p'd.  My insurance covered most of it, but I still have to pay the other $2,000 for it.  If it doesn't work, I will never get them again.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 17, 2013)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> greenbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no I wish I didn't read that!   

I went to the orthodontist this morning and got a real bracket on my tooth that has finally come down into place. So once that's all straightened up, my braces come off. So that means in the next couple of months or so. Gahhh I'm so nervous now lol


----------



## greenbean (Jan 17, 2013)

*cough* it's not so bad.... *whistles*

Just kidding, I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

I bet you are adorable in those braces.  It will feel really weird once you have them off!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 17, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I bet you are adorable in those braces.  It will feel really weird once you have them off!


Yup, slimy teeth


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck with getting those braces off! I had a retainer many moons ago...i got tired of wearing it. My teeth are too straight - they crowd the bottom jaw AND wear funny. Apparently braces are the new "in" thing or something! I remember my cousin would FLING her night headgear when she was sleeping! Funny!

I remember my classmates have the rubber bands...I thought those were SO cool! and the colored braces...and the colored wax!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks yall!

And gross, slimy teeth.  Lol!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 18, 2013)

That's how they feel GB .  But it's just because you're not used to them feeling smooth.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah   I don't remember that from when I had braces last time, but that was back when I was a kid.  I do remember getting my retainer off though and the roof of my mouth felt soooo weird!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 18, 2013)

My son could not wait to get his braces off his teeth...then after they were off, he said...this is strange, but I miss them...my teeth just feel too smooth...didn't take too long and he got used to teeth with no metal.

Give it a few days and they'll feel normal again


----------



## greenbean (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks   hopefully it'll only take a few days to adjust.  It's going to take 3 hours to get them off, I'm definitely not looking forward to that.  

I was bored and felt like posting some pictures.  I'm pretty sure I've posted these on here before, but oh well! 

Dan my horse who will be for sale soon.
















My Jersey heifer, Tori.





Curly in the back, Tori in the middle, and Larry in front.





I don't have any good pictures of Moe, the fence jumper.

And just for fun, here's one of my past English Spot litters.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow...that photo of Dan in that gorgeous pasture is awesome!!!!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you!  I love it here during spring/summer, everything is SO green!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 18, 2013)

If I were you...I'd be tempted to keep Dan...pretty horse...just for the pleasure of seeing him in that pasture...not practical I know...but so what?  Beauty is worth something too


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful picture of Dan! he really is a pretty horse.

Love the cows. So are the English Spots puppies? I can't tell what kind of animal it is


----------



## greenbean (Jan 19, 2013)

Bon, I'm tempted to keep him because I've had him for so long and he's a pretty pasture ornament.  But he pinned my uncle against the barn the other day and tried to kick him, he's only done that to me once and it ended up in us getting a lot of exercise.  He hasn't tried anything with me since.  But everyone else, he does stuff like that and they let him get away with it which is a big problem since people let their kids run up to him and pet him without really watching them.  I have a few people I know interested in buying him that know him and have worked with him before.  

Bridge - LOL, those are rabbits!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 19, 2013)

oh silly rabbit!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 19, 2013)

Ooh those photos with Dan in them are gorgeous! They look like calendar photos or something professional like that....I LOVE all that green in the pasture...LOVE it. The cows are cute too...and  those kits (baby rabbits Bridge ) are so sweet...I like the silver one.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you 

That was a really nice litter, I think there were 7 blacks and 2 blues?  I can't remember, but sadly it was one of the litters I lost to predators. :/  

I have 4 sets of hanging cages (16 holes) that have just been laying out there since I havn't been able to get anyone to help me put them up.  I'm going to get out there tomorrow and see if I can get them put together and ask my uncle to help me hang them.  If not, I'll figure something out.  They're really nice cages, unfortunately the doors are too small for my nestboxes to fit in, but hopefully I can fix them.  I got them cheap though (rabbitry sell out) and it was worth it IMO.  Also got a ton of crocks and carriers at a great price.  

I've been doing some research on fodder for a bit now and I think I'm going to give it a try and see how it works out.  I'm still trying to figure out just how much I'll need, but I have quite a bit of room I can use.  Does anyone on here have a greenhouse?  Or feed fodder?  If so, I would love to pick your brain please 

I'm rather bummed out about my chickens.   I'm now down to 2 Polish hens, 1 Russian Orloff rooster and 1 hen.  Last year I had around 50 Russian Orloffs, several Polish and Silkies.  That's not including chicks.  We fixed where we thought whatever it was, was getting into the coops, but apparently it's still getting in.  I'm guessing it's coyotes, but I'm not sure.  I know that's what got my silkies that were up here at my house (the rest of the chickens are out at my uncles), and that's what keeps getting my neighbors chickens.  I'm thinking about bringing my remaining 4 up here to my house and putting them inside a coop with run around it, then putting electric fence around that.  Hopefully anything trying to get them would be scared by the alarm, light, and radio too.  My friends think I'm paranoid because I have everything rigged up.  One of my cousins walked out there and I forgot to tell him about it, he said he nearly pee'd on himself.   The only bad thing about it is it goes off if the wind gets to blowing hard.

If I can get everything figured out on keeping the chickens safe, I'm going to order some more Russian Orloffs from the hatchery.  If you can't tell, it's my favorite breed.  Polish and Silkies are tied for second.

I was going through some old pictures and felt like sharing all the cuteness.  

This first one is of Tori when we first got her, it cracks me up, I don't know why lol.  I didn't realize they could be so flexible.  I feel like a perv, but her udder is so cute! 






Cute baby English Spots.  (More rabbits Bridge  )










Isabella one of my previous hedgehogs.





Isabella with her babies.  (This is not her cage, I was cleaning her cage out and I was about to put them back in there and caught them like this and just had to get a picture!)





Isabellas babies.





Mishkas babies.





Cisco trying to eat my toe socks.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 20, 2013)

OMG! Baby hedgehogs! Oh shoot, they are so cute! And I love the picture of the baby bunnies all snuggled up side by side. Adorable. I feel so stupid asking you this (after the baby bunny i.d.), but is Tori a sheep? She looks just like a little deer. 

I want to see a picture of these Russian Orloffs everybody is talking about. Oh well I guess google can be my friend.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you!   I miss having baby hedgehogs, I'm planning on buying some new breeders this year so I should have some this fall or early next year, depending on when I get them and how old they are.  

Are you serious about what Tori is or are you just being funny?  Either way I found it really funny lol!  She's my Jersey heifer.  She'd make one funny looking sheep.

I absolutely LOVE my Orloffs, I got all mine for like $20 total.  A rabbit breeder friend didn't want them anymore and loaded them into a rabbit cage and put them on the back of my truck.  I started crying when I realized that something was getting them.  When you opened the door, they all swarmed out around your feet and followed you around like a puppy.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok so now I feel totally stupid  Why is it I can't identify what your animals are? I didn't even think of a cow. She looks like a deer. And I guess not much like a sheep,


----------



## greenbean (Jan 20, 2013)

You just totally made my day.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2013)

The pic of the jersey is a hoot! It really doesn't look like a cow.  
Hedgehogs are cute too, but then I saw those teeth.... looks like possum teeth. We kill possum 
My GSD would kill one of those in a sec.

I have Russian Orloffs.... ya wanna buy 'em?


----------



## greenbean (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah, I was so glad I got a picture of her like that.  I was laughing at her while she was doing it.  My cousin saw her one time and was like !?  She's scratching like a dog!  It's really funny to see the beef cows up the road doing it, they look like they'd fall over.

It's really fun to have those little teeth in your skin, being pulled and tugged on.....    It's a baby phase, however some of them never grow out of it (aka Cisco).

I actually left you a post on your journal about buying your Orloffs lol   I had just posted and started reading yours and saw you had them and was like


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 20, 2013)

Holy moly those little hedgehogs!!!  They are so cute.  What are they like as pets?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know about greenbean's little hedgehogs, but my brother raised them when they were a hot pet store item back in the 80s...so terribly cute....until I held one...not so fuzzy I found and I was done after one bit me very hard and drew blood.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 20, 2013)

It really just depends on the hedgehog.  Isabella was by far the sweetest hedgehog I have ever met.  She was the cuddly type, she would crawl up to my neck and sleep, she loved sleeping under my shirt or in my hoodie pocket.  All of her babies were just as sweet.  I've gotten in hedgehogs though that have had aggression problems.  I've had one that would charge you and latch on and not let go.  Majority of the ones I've had have been sweet though.  But then again you kind of have to know hedgehog behavior.  I've had some people relinquish hedgehogs to me that said they were aggressive, but were mistaking taste biting for aggressive biting.  Taste biting is when they smell you and lick/bite you then annoint.  Basically they think you taste good lol.  (Or whatever you're wearing, washed your hands in, lotion, etc)  For my aggressive biters, I've learned to keep my skin out of their way!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2013)

I asked my neighbor, which is also my vet which is also my kids "granddad" about a cute lil hedgehog last year... He gave me a stern look and said, "I'm going to pretend you didn't say that". That was his way of admonishing me.... :/  

They do look cute but those teeth!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 22, 2013)

I know a few people that respond like that too lol.  I think they're great pets, they are high maintenance though and definitely not for everyone.  Mine may be a little spoiled though.  

I palpated my does today, only 2 were positive.   I'll give the rest nestboxes just in case.  I'll be starting my obsessive worrying and hourly rounds soon.  

I'm rather nervous about class, I'm not sure what my group's going to do since none of us finished reading or answering the questions.  Maybe the guy who took the packet will have read it.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2013)

Love the picture of your cow.  I wasn't sure what she was either.  I have no perspective, I thought she was smaller.......


----------



## greenbean (Jan 23, 2013)

She does look small in that picture.  She was only like 7-8 months old in it, so she was/is small (she's 13 months now).  

It's now 5:44 am and all I can think about is pizza. -__-


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 23, 2013)

Now Greenbean, you are going to think I am totally nuts, because when you said you "palpated your does and were going to give them nestboxes" I thought you were talking about Goats!   I thought, hmmm, how does one palpate a pregnant goat? And, hmm, nesting boxes for goats? Very interesting!

   

I really need to get your animals straight!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh wow lol!  Now I have this image of baby goats curled up in a nestbox.  Maybe I should start saying what animals I'm talking about in my posts.


----------



## Godsgrl (Jan 23, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> The pic of the jersey is a hoot! It really doesn't look like a cow.
> *Hedgehogs are cute too, but then I saw those teeth..*.. looks like possum teeth. We kill possum
> My GSD would kill one of those in a sec.
> 
> I have Russian Orloffs.... ya wanna buy 'em?


About those teeth-hedgehogs are cute until they latch onto your wrist with those teeth, and don't let go. I had to dunk the thing in a water fountain for him to release me. Not fun at all.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

My neighbor/vet really isn't too keen on animals that are not native to North America.... in the end it usually causes problems.
But I still think they are cccccccccccccccccccccuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

How are classes going... and how do the teeth feel?


----------



## greenbean (Jan 24, 2013)

They are pretty cute 

School's going good, we go out on the farm in the morning.  I'm not really looking forward to the weather though, I'll probably be freezing!  But atleast I get to play with the animals.

I still have my braces, I had to move my appointment to 2/21.  But that's okay.

I was out feeding the rabbits earlier and I heard something walking, so I turned around and about 30 ft away are two deer, just watching me.  So me, being my awesome self, started talking to them   They just stood there and watched me for a few minutes, then started eating, about 5 minutes later they walked off.  They were so cute.  Not to sound horribly mean though, now I want some deer jerky lol.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

Greenbean..glad I didn't have a mouth full of coffee, read this at 4:30 this mornin... Deer jerky ... 
I was thinking as I was reading.. shame deer seasons over!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 24, 2013)

lol  deer jerky was sadly the first thing that popped in my head when I saw them.  I've been craving it for a long time!  I didn't get any last season.  

School today was very short, all we did was pile some wood.  We were in class 30 minutes then got to go home.  We're gonna be putting up fence Tuesday.  Should be interesting!

I sure hope it warms up soon, I'm tired of having to break up ice!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, too bad you couldn't zip right on up over here!!! I am in the process of curing my deer jerky in the fridge right now!!!!
Can't beat it!!     That and moose jerky are the best!!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so jealous!  You should travel down to NC and bring me a ton!   I've never tried moose before, I would love to though.  I tried to convince a few of my friends to go with me up north so I could see a moose   Then me and a good friend had a pretty funny conversation about me befriending the moose and becoming their queen, then taking over the world.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 24, 2013)

greenbean...I hope you were telling those deer to come a little closer and that you had a surprise for them! Driving home I see this HUGE herd of them...and all I can think of is "tastey"....! Maybe you can 'trick' one into jumping into your freezer? You think? What about one stupid enough to jump into your window and run around your house? Dang...I need to get into hunting...I really do. 

& FWR - I've never had moose either. Don't you want some WARMER weather? You can stop by my place on your way to greenbean's....I'll lighten your load for you so you can get better gas milage!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 24, 2013)

I wish one would jump into my freezer.  

  I am so aggravated with the school email thing.  I've been on the phone with about 4 different people throughout the day trying to figure it out.  Just got off the phone with the last one (I hope).  Apparently my teacher is the one who has to add me to her email list!  So I don't know what else to do except keep bugging her about it.  Especially since she tells us our homework and where we're meeting what day, if we're getting to school early/staying late, or going on trips, in them.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 24, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> greenbean...I hope you were telling those deer to come a little closer and that you had a surprise for them! Driving home I see this HUGE herd of them...and all I can think of is "tastey"....! Maybe you can 'trick' one into jumping into your freezer? You think? What about one stupid enough to jump into your window and run around your house? Dang...I need to get into hunting...I really do.
> 
> & FWR - I've never had moose either. Don't you want some WARMER weather? You can stop by my place on your way to greenbean's....I'll lighten your load for you so you can get better gas milage!


Lol, you know, one day I just might do that, only problem, I don't think they would take too kindly to me trying to cross the border with a pick-up load of moose and deer jerky from Canada!!!!:/ I have always wanted to see the States! Only one I have ever been to is Alaska!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 24, 2013)

You could always smuggle it across the border   I'm not sure how, but Coco could probably think of something.  

Did you like Alaska?  That's usually the first place I tell someone I want to go when they ask where I'd like to travel.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 25, 2013)

Never had moose but I LOVE Elk sausage.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 25, 2013)

Ohhh, I'd like to try elk too.  My favorite kind of sausage so far is rabbit.  I used to get it at every show I went to that they were cooking at.  I might go to the next one just to get some  

It's been sleeting all morning.... yay..... Not.  

I feel like going hunting now after all this talk of deer, moose, and now elk!  Anyone with me?  What else could we hunt and fill our freezers with, hmmmmm.

So another of my cousins is looking into buying Dan.  He messaged me on FB last night and said he's gonna see what he can do, his friend has 20 acres he can use for him.  I think that'd be pretty cool, then I'd atleast know he was safe and get to see him some.

The lady with the Shetlands sent me pictures today.  They are SO cute!  She has like 20+ so I'm not sure which of the ones in the pictures are the ones for sale.  

I hope my teacher decides to email me back today.  Thursday the other teacher told us that she said for us to read the chapter on draft animals in our book.  There is no chapter in either books on draft animals.  So I have no idea what to read.  Watch me not find out until I'm in class.   Oh well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

don't your teachers give you a syllabus?


----------



## greenbean (Jan 25, 2013)

She did, but all it says is what we're going over that week, like "Fencing" "Pasture Management and Grazing"  "Ruminant Parasite Control", etc.  The only thing it said to read was the first two weeks and that was the Eating Animals book that we finished.  This coming up week is Fencing.  It doesn't say anything about what we're supposed to read.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmm, a good syllabus should have include pages, dates, rubrics, everything you need for the class really.  It might be something you suggest in the class evaluation at the end.  The professor and her supervisors will see it and it might help to get some changes made for future students.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 25, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> You could always smuggle it across the border   I'm not sure how, but Coco could probably think of something.
> 
> Did you like Alaska?  That's usually the first place I tell someone I want to go when they ask where I'd like to travel.


Actually, I loved Alaska!!!!   The plant, trees, and landscape is so different than what I am used to!! I loved how the salmon swarmmed the streams during spawning!! Seriously, ya could reach in and grab them, and some were pretty big fish!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Hmm, a good syllabus should have include pages, dates, rubrics, everything you need for the class really.  It might be something you suggest in the class evaluation at the end.  The professor and her supervisors will see it and it might help to get some changes made for future students.


That is exactly what I was thinking of adding Pearce!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 25, 2013)

Well...we'll think of SOMETHING to get that moose over here! I was able to get kangaroo jerkey home with me when i came back from living in Australia...don't know how that happened!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearce -  I might do that.  I mean, if I got her emails telling me what pages and when/where to meet, etc.  It probably wouldn't bother me, but since I don't, it really bugs me.

Four Winds Ranch -  I am so jealous!  I've been wanting to go there for years!  I have a few friends up there I'd like to go bug, whenever I go.  Me and my very dear friend <3 are going, whether he likes it or not.  I've brought it up I don't know how many times. 

CocoNUT -  Kangaroo jerky??  That sounds so weird   But I'd be willing to try it.  I want to try alligator jerky.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 25, 2013)

you could probably get alligator jerkey from florida! Kangaroo was basically like any red meat...lean though. I liked it.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 26, 2013)

Next time I'm in Florida, I'll try to remember to look for some.  Last time we went was fun, I'd like to go again in the next couple years.

I'm so impatient, I wish it were next month already so I can go see those heifers.  It feels like everyone has calves except me! (And kids & lambs!)


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

try not to think of it like that. try to think of it like when everyone else has teenagers (sheep/cows)...you'll have the babies...and they can all envy you! 
I wonder if you could buy some alligator jerky, or meat even, online? I'd be surprised if you couldn't! Check it out!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2013)

My brother got my dad a sample pack of all kinds of jerky one Christmas. Had ostrich jerky, and all kinds of exotic jerky in it. Not sure where he got it from though.  Likely somewhere online. Now I may just have to do some investigative searching to see what I can find as far as exotic jerky!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

oooh....ostrich meat is good. Lean. I'll bet it makes good jerky too. 

If you figure it out Marlow, let us know! That would be awesome!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 26, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> If you figure it out Marlow, let us know! That would be awesome!


X2!!  That may be my birthday present to myself if you find it 

Coco -  I didn't think of it that way, but now I am lol.  Then I will drive everyone crazy with pictures! Mwahaha.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2013)

Well here is one site I found that has some interesting jerky. Alpaca, Alligator, Antelope, Ostrich, Wild Boar, Buffalo, Salmon, Kangaroo, Rainbow Trout, Ahi Tuna, Elk, Venison, Turkey. Even has smoked rattlesnake.
https://www.mountainamericajerky.com/

Here is a gift box with all kinds of exotic jerky. This site also has Yak, Bison and Emu available as well as most of the ones the other site has as well.
http://www.cowboydansjerky.com/It-s-a-Zoo-Jerky-Gift-Box-p/zoogift02.htm
Also zombie flesh!  http://www.cowboydansjerky.com/Zombie-Flesh-Jerky-s/11791.htm


----------



## greenbean (Jan 26, 2013)

That's awesome!  I'd love me some rainbow trout right now, the way my friend would fix it was to die for.  

  I love the zombie jerky one.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't forget the jerky of the month club!
http://www.myjerkyshop.com/jerky-of-the-month-club.html
Though this guy seems to get it from some of the other companies though.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I might make some rabbit jerky next week if I get my dehydrator.

For my spinners/wool people.  Do you mix fibers?  I have no idea if that's the correct way to ask that.  Like alpaca and sheep, angora and sheep, alpaca and angora, etc.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok greenbean...I need some rabbit recipes from you! I ended up feeding the last couple ones I processed to the dog...
Jerky huh? You need to PM me some recipes! Do you process them yourself? What method to you use?

Oh...and yes...you "blend" differen fibers. REAL technical term there huh? You blend them while carding...that's the easiest way to do it. Either hand cards or drum carder. (Drum carders are expensive but SOOOOO worth it!) You can get REALLY specific about what fiber to mix with which at what rate, etc....what fibers have a 'memory' vice don't. Angora and alpaca don't have a memory...wool does. If you want 'stretch', you need somethign with memory. Another reason angora is normally 'blended' with wool. Same with alpaca. Also...angora can be too warm on it's own and it CAN be more difficult to spin due to it's fineness and shorter staple length. Blah blah blah blah blah blah. I'm by NO MEANS even remotely 'learned' in this area. I know blending angora with wool (I've just done this) has been a little difficult as the angora is a bit more slippery. blah blah blah blah blah....
Sorry everyone!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay!   Do you want just rabbit recipes or others too?  I have a TON of recipes I've collected from books, magazines, the internet, family, friends, etc.  

I do process them myself, I'm not sure what method I use though?  I can go through the steps I do, not sure if I should post on here or not though, I don't want to offend anyone, if stuff like that bothers them.  I can pm it to you?

Awesome, thanks!  So would alpaca/wool and angora/wool be good blends?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Rabbit recipes would be appreciated. Ive been interested in finding a rabbit nugget recipe too. 

Angora/wool and alpaca/wool combos are good. The type of wool will dependon what you want to use the yarn for - softer wool for 'next to skin' and coarser wool for outterwear type things. I've got this great book:  The Knitter's Book of Yarn by clara Parkes. It has a lot of GOOD information on fiber types/combos etc.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!  I'll look into that book.

I think I might make some fruit leather too, YUM.  

I'll be starting my fodder experiment this week, I'm excited about it.  Hopefully it goes well!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 28, 2013)

Just feel like saying, I love this forum, the people on here are so great! 

I'm not really looking forward to tomorrow.  I emailed my teacher again, still nothing, called her several times, nothing.  So I have no idea what our homework is.  Also we're going to be putting up fencing tomorrow, not something I consider fun. 

I've also been sick all day, I hope I'm fine tomorrow, there's no bathroom over at the farm!  

Anyone else wanna see Identity Theft?  I havn't been to a movie theater in years but I'd love to go see it, it looks hilarious.

I do believe I'll take me a nap, I feel so tired.

I hope everyone's had a good day!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope you get feeling better soon!  The flu going around this year can really kick you down, even after the worst symptoms are gone...makes you pretty weak...don't overdo it on that fence!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you   I feel better this morning.  My nap ended up in me falling asleep around 7 and waking up at 4:30 lol.  

I hope everyone has a good day, I'm off to get ready for school.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 29, 2013)

Today at school was pretty awesome.  We put up the rest of the fence on the very back pasture, we were put in pairs to secure the fence.  Me and Julie got some crappy pliers, but we managed lol.  While we were up on top of the hill we look over just in time to see all of the goats except Rosie make their way into the sheeps pasture.  It was so funny, the all started running and playing with eachother.  We couldn't figure out how they got in but a few minutes later, we see them go back out and this time we saw how.  They'd somehow got the fence loose, off the post next to the gate and were squeezing under it.    One of the ewes followed them.  The goats then went back into the sheep pasture leaving the poor sheep over there hollering for them at the fence.  After class my teacher caught one of the ewes and was showing me her wool and how nice it is, it was so soft!  We've now had to start watch the wether (is that what they're called in sheep too?), Angus, because he is being aggressive again.  We have to walk backwards, facing him just incase he decides to ram us, so we can get out of the way.  The ram is sweet though, I have no idea how to spell his name.  

We got the assignment thing figured out, I'm not behind in anything.  She has me on her email list, but for some reason, the emails just aren't making it to me, she's going to talk to the people and see if they can figure out why.

So this morning before I left for school, I checked my cell phone and I had a text from a Louisiana number saying "Hey babe, call me"  and I was like  who in the world is that.  Well I had a voicemail to, it's one of my very dear friends who dropped off the face of the earth last year!  It's really nice to hear from him, I thought he was dead.   Last time I saw him was December 2011, when he came by and picked up a calf.  I think he said he's back up in NC now, hopefully we'll get to hang out if he is.  

After I got home, I took like a two hour nap.  Once I woke up, we started burning piles of leaves, sticks, weeds, etc. which I loved because I love fire and maybe I'm a tiny bit of a pyro.   Once that was done, I sanatized some cages, checked on the animals and fed them.  My gray English Spot doe, who's due very soon, was in such a lovey mood.  I got her out of her cage and had her on the grooming table, everytime I'd stop petting her, she'd start giving me kisses.  It was so cute.  

I started working on putting some more cages together, hopefully it won't take as long as last time.  Maybe I can invite a cousin or two over and trick them into helping. 

I got a new fan for my incubator that died on me, hopefully I can fix it!  

I may have a new surprise or two for everyone.   But yall will have to wait.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Glad you had a good day 

Now...we folks on here are not good at waiting...give us a clue.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you!

Hmmm.... it's fluffy


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

LGD is my guess!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 29, 2013)

Fluffy? I'm thinking SHeeP. 

Sounds like you had a great day, and I'm glad you didn't miss any assignments. They better get that e-mail thing worked out soon because it's annoying ME


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

Nah.... LGD and a pyr... for sure! 

Sheep would be a nice second though.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Greenbean said maybe a suprise or TWO...sheep and an LGD...now that would be awesome


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

oooooo, that would be so cool... watch it be two bunnies.  

.... and we are all into the sheep lgd thing


----------



## greenbean (Jan 30, 2013)

It's definitely not two rabbits, however I am getting some new ones in, but that's not the surprise!

It's also not an LGD unfortunately.  Would love to have a GP or Anatolian.  My concern about having LGDs here is keeping them on the property.  People around here like to shoot dogs they don't know, and I can't fence in the entire property.  

It may or may not be sheep


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2013)

Drats... no lgd!   But you're right...must have fencing!


So sheep then??? Your killin' me!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybeee


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 30, 2013)

oh greenbean...just tell us already!!!!!  
Some of us SUCK at paitence! (I'm from the 'right now' generation!...MTV - back when they actually played music...etc)
baaaaa baaaaaa baaaaaaa


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 30, 2013)

I bet it's a Shetland sheep!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)

But you can't have JUST ONE! They need BUDDIES...a couple at LEAST!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 31, 2013)

Alright, I guess I'll tell you guys, seeing as you're all dying to know! 

One of the surprises is Shetlands!  They won't be here for a couple/few months, or until I get the fencing done (hopefully I can get someone to help me).  

The other surprise, well, you'll find out eventually! 

School was interesting today, we fixed the turkey hut things, then we all harvested some greens!  I brought a lot home, yummy food for supper tonight.  

I had something else to say, but I can't remember what it was now.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 31, 2013)

Another SHEEPLE!!!!


----------



## Remuda1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Resistance is futile


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)

i say lure your cousins over with the promise of a good meal...then when they get there...tell them they're going to have to WORK for the meal....the fencing will go MUCH faster that way!
Shetlands huh? COOL. Now what's the OTHER thing you're going to tell us "eventually...?"


----------



## greenbean (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol Remuda 

I've done that before Coco   Not exactly that way, but when they got here I'd be all "I have to get this done before we can leave, it'd be faster if you help" and they usually do.  Or if they're like my sister, they volunteer.  I might go over there and see them tonight, I havn't talked to any of them since Christmas.  Kayla probably has a ton to tell me, she always does!  

Yep!  Shetlands!    Their cuteness over powered me.  

The other thing, is another fluffy creature


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2013)

Our sheep people numbers are going up!!!!  Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 1, 2013)

Sheep are so cute and fluffy, how could anyone not want them!?

I got to hang out with my sister some last night and my cousins.  Was good to see them, even though I only got to see my sister for like 20 minutes.    My cousin C is ready to pop, she's due in 6 days!  

I have so much to do today and I'm still sitting on my bed.  I have to leave for a funeral in 10 minutes though.  After that I have several places to go, then come home, and start on chores!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 1, 2013)

How many Shetlands are you getting? Any pictures?


----------



## greenbean (Feb 1, 2013)

Right now 4, I may get another one or two   I don't have any pictures, I'll see if I can get some from her.

I have questions, but if I ask yall will know my possible surprise!  I might just fold and ask anyway.  We shall see!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't believe it's already Sunday, I feel like I'm missing half a week!

Anyway, I gave the girls their nestboxes today!  Out of all the ones I bred, only two palpated positive, but who knows, maybe some will surprise me and give me babies.  Main one I'm excited about is the Gray ES doe, she always has pretty babies.  

I hate when I make a decision about MY animals, and the family feels the need to take over and absolutely shut down my plans.  For example, I want to stop feeding Tori corn and sweet feed (not my choice of feed, another example) and start switching her over to fodder (barley, wheat, and BOSS mix).  So they proceed to express their disapproval by calling me an idiot and telling me I'll be starving her if I do.  (Fodder is not the only thing, she'd be getting hay, alfalfa cubes, and beet pulp if needed.)    They've done the same thing when I brought up loose minerals, kelp, and baking soda.  I mean, she's switching over whether they like it or not, but it REALLY aggravates me the way they're acting and talking about me.  Afterall she is mine, I bought her, I pay for her feed, I take care of her, why do they act that way. 

Okay, I'm done ranting.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 3, 2013)

does that help! 

I'm with you. I am a grown woman with a family and the only one with a farm, yet when I talk to my family up north and there is something that I get concerned about with my sheep, or just normal  things about life/death on a farm I get the whole lecture about...well that's farm life..you just need to get use to life and death blah blah blah. I finally had to say... it's easy for you to say, you don't do what we do, you don't have a farm and yes I will always do the right thing but sometimes it isn't easy... and farm people love and care for their animals. We do worry about kidding and lambing, yes we expect loss but it doesn't make it easy. 

You get the point. 

I just wouldn't discuss your changes with them anymore. It is probably pointless and grievous to do so. 

...and if it matters-    I think you are making great changes!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> does that help!
> 
> I'm with you. I am a grown woman with a family and the only one with a farm, yet when I talk to my family up north and there is something that I get concerned about with my sheep, or just normal  things about life/death on a farm I get the whole lecture about...well that's farm life..you just need to get use to life and death blah blah blah. I finally had to say... it's easy for you to say, you don't do what we do, you don't have a farm and yes I will always do the right thing but sometimes it isn't easy... and farm people love and care for their animals. We do worry about kidding and lambing, yes we expect loss but it doesn't make it easy.
> 
> ...


x2  And your changes make great sense in my opinion.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 3, 2013)

I've got the same problem with my DH. If I mention wanting to change something or add something I get fussed at . He'll comment that just because someone on BYH does something doesn't mean I have to do it. He's not a fan of me being on BYH all the time (he resents it actually) and it frustrates him to no end when I tell him about stuff I've learned on here. Our latest argument is over minerals for the goats. I was telling him about wanting to find a good mineral that is more cost efficient than the Manna Pro and trying to explain the ratios and all that too him and he got all huffy with me. I've already learned that him and I will never be on the same page when it comes to the livestock. :/


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Guess I am very fortunate here...hubby has the same thirst for knowledge that I have on our sheep and chickens...and he will ask me to check on BYH on questions and will often bring his chair over and we read stuff together and enjoy so many cute baby pics together....we are hopeless sheeple and chicken wranglers 

We both read much on sheep husbandry...but so appreciate learning from you all's experience...book learning is one thing...hands on experience is invaluable!!!!!

Marlow...try getting him to bring a chair over beside you to read BYH with you...he may get hooked and lose the resentment.

Greenbean...go with what you know is good for your animals...and as Southern said...does this help?


----------



## greenbean (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! 

 does help   I wish I could do that in real life sometimes!  

Me and my family have VERY differing opinions on animal husbandry and pretty much everything else.

Marlow -  I agree with Bon, try to get him on BYH!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree Greenbean, your feed changes sound great! Even everyone on BYH feeds different, but we all respect each others choices.  Sorry your family gives you a rough go of it.

Marlow, sorry your DH doesn't favor BYH, he sounds a little stubborn. And this forum has so much to offer in education. 

Tim and I pretty much agree on livestock care, we just can't be in the barnyard together


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 3, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I agree Greenbean, your feed changes sound great! Even everyone on BYH feeds different, but we all respect each others choices.  Sorry your family gives you a rough go of it.
> 
> Marlow, sorry your DH doesn't favor BYH, he sounds a little stubborn. And this forum has so much to offer in education.
> 
> Tim and I pretty much agree on livestock care, we just can't be in the barnyard together


DH is stubborn as a mule! He's not a reader unless it's sports related!  He's the kind who figures if it works for someone who has been in the goat business for a while it should work for us so he likes to look at what my dad does with his farm and go off that. Well we are doing things different than my dad. We aren't worming on a schedule like him for one.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Bridge!  

Marlow -   That stinks!  I'm not sure what else to suggest.


Well no nesting yet, but they're not due til the 6th and a few after that.  

I have no idea what I did to my shoulder but it's killing me.  I hurt it like a week ago, but I don't know how.  Then a few days ago I had to carry fifteen 50 lb bags, which probably didn't help at all.  It was sore after that but nothing major.  Anyway this morning when I woke up and rolled over, I almost screamed, it hurts way worse.  Luckily tomorrow we're in the classroom so we won't be putting posts in the ground or putting up fences/gates/etc.  If you knew me in person, you'd know I'm hurt a lot because I'm horribly clumsy.   I trip, fall, run into things, etc. all the time.  

I'm in a pretty good mood today.    I feel like cleaning


----------



## greenbean (Feb 4, 2013)

Well that was weird.....  I was outside taking pictures of some flowers and this sheriffs car is going down the road, then they stop in the middle of the road in front of my driveway and then pull in the driveway and sit there watching me.  They sat there about 10 minutes then I came inside for a few minutes and went back out, they were still in the driveway, but were pulled in farther, I went back out but went around the woodshed and when I got back around, they were gone.  I wonder what that was about.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 4, 2013)

That's REALLY weird! Maybe call the Sherriff's office and see what's up? Did they think you messing around on the property or something? In my old neighborhood, I'd get home from work around 1130PM. Then I'd have a smoke outside...and be weeding the front yard. Sherriff's came through once and stopped and watched me. They probably thought I was a loon or something. They left when I went inside my house though. VERY strange. Do you have any "problematic" neighbors? hmmm.....


----------



## greenbean (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe they thought I was messing around on the property?  I have no idea really.  We don't have any problematic neighbors anymore, the problematic ones are about 4 miles up the road and more about 3-4+ miles down the road.  It's REALLY unusual to see a sheriffs car or any kind of officer on this part of our road, we'd usually see them maybe a couple times a year or when there was an emergency.  But over the past couple weeks I've seen them almost every other day and they've all slowed down at our driveway which bothers me quite a bit.  I wonder if they're looking for someone?  I just went outside and they were up at my ex aunts house across the road, but they're not home, so they left and went back down the road.  I don't know what's going on.  I'm the only one home at the moment, all my closest neighbors are gone right now, only reason I know is because I went walking out there to ask if they knew why they were stopped in the driveway.  I hope someone gets home soon   Now I'm going to be paranoid.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 4, 2013)

I say take your camer a with you...and when you see um out there...take their photos! lol Or just walk up to them and be all like "Hey guys...what's up?" See what they do. I'd keep some kind of written record of it though...just in case.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

That's a good idea Coco!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 5, 2013)

That is very weird. If they stop again I would just go and ask them what was going on. Sounds like they are looking for someone for sure. I would find out because if there is some bad guy at large, you definitely should know about it so you can keep yourself locked up when you're there by yourself. 

That, or they are anxiously awaiting the arrival of your Shetland!  Maybe they are Police Sheeple!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 5, 2013)

Weird.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 5, 2013)

Nuthun against the law about taking photos of activities on YOUR property. If they're on your driveway...they're on YOUR property. If there is a madman on the loose, they'd approach you and TELL you about it...not just sit there and watch. If they're looking for someone (in your family)...they'd be more subtle...they're only being OBVIOUS because they WANT you to know they're watching you. There is NO law against asking said law enforcement officers to LEAVE  your PRIVATE Property unless they can show just cause for being there (warrant, etc). It is ILLEGAL for them to tresspass...seriously. They are subject to the laws they uphold too. I'd say make a few phone calls and find out what's going on. At least let them know if you're feeling harassed.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I'll be keeping an eye out for sure.

Nothing new really going on.  So far two rabbits nesting, no babies yet.  One is a first timer and has decided the corner of the cage is better than the nestbox.    Moved it into the nestbox and put the nestbox in that corner.  I'll check on them in the morning before I leave for school.  Hopefully they hold out until I get home!

Saw some Old English Sheepdog puppies for sale near me.  They are sooo cute!   Definitely not on my list right now.  I love this breed though, I've wanted one for years.  Maybe in some years I'll be lucky and get one.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 7, 2013)

I woke up this morning sick and had a fever, I didn't make it to school.  I got ready and figured maybe after a shower I'd feel better, didn't happen.  So I just laid back down and went back to sleep.  I feel a little better now, but still have a low fever.  I feel bad for missing school. :/  I hope I didn't miss anything important.  I know we were going to put together some chicken feeders and move some stuff around.

One doe had a litter on the wire, all had passed by the time I found them.  Paw (gray doe) is still nesting and pulling a ton of fur.

I was hoping to get some stuff done today, but if I don't feel any better, I might just put it off until tomorrow.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry you aren't feeling well. Hope you get some rest today.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you, I got a lot of rest and feel a lot better than I did this morning.  

I really need to stop looking at CL!  I keep finding things I want!    There's a little Holstein heifer for $300, however they're selling her with a bull calf so I'm wondering if she's a freemartin.  

I'm still waiting to hear back from the Ayrshire breeder about going and looking at those heifers, maybe he'll call soon, if not I'll call him.  I feel so impatient.

In more cow news, a local Guernsey breeder messaged me on FB today and told me that she may have found a young cow I might be interested in.  We shall see!  :bun

I have so many projects going on over the next few months!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 9, 2013)

Paw kindled, 3 kits.  I'm hoping one of them is a doe so I can retire her, she's ancient, poor thing.  Even if they're all bucks, she'll be retired.  I'll be keeping her as a pet though, she's one of my favorites 

It was really nice out so I went ahead and got some of the does bred.  Hopefully my blue American doe took this time!  Hoping for a really nice litter from her   Unfortunately I accidently lost her pedigree not long after I got her and the breeder didn't give me the bucks pedigree, so no pedigrees for the babies.  But they're both really nice type wise!  Looking forward to taking them to shows. 

I got part of the woods cleared out where I plan on having the goats, took hours, but it looks nice.  I remember reading a post in the fencing section about using T-posts in the woods and it made me think of something.  Would I get by using t posts for majority of the fence and wood posts at the corners?  Or would I need to still do the wood posts every so many feet?  I might make a thread about it in a bit or tomorrow.

I also cleared out where I plan on putting some more rabbit cages, I already have them put together, just need to get them hung up!

Does anyone have any creative ideas on what I could do with old tires?  We have a ton of them!  I was thinking about using the rubber part as flower pots or something, but I have no idea what to do with the rims.    My neighbors filled some with concrete and some with sand and put them in the pasture for the animals to play on, they seem to like it a lot, so maybe I could do that.  But still no idea about the rims.  Is there somewhere I could take them?  I mean there's probably 30 down there.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 9, 2013)

You can make a chunk of change taking to a metal scrap place


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 10, 2013)

We did t-posts for most of our fence and used wooden posts for the corners. Works just fine for us.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks yall 

Well I was bored so here's some pictures of flowers   They're not that great, I was using my cell phone.
































This is a double pink, it's really pretty when it's completely open.






This one is my favorite, it's a double white.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 11, 2013)

Hellebores!!!! I love them! They are so beautiful and will come up in the snow.  We had a speaker at our Garden Club last year that raises Hellebores in WV and develops new species. He had thousands of different varieties. Love them.  I have a couple of them in my mountain house in MD and they used to come up through the snow in February.

Thanks for sharing the pics! So pretty.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you  

I love them, we have over 200 adult plants (I don't know if that's the right terminology lol) and well over that many seedlings.  I didn't even finish planting seeds last year, there were so many!  The only thing I don't like is I'm the only one that gets to go around and bag the seed pods on each plant, every single flower.  Then after I get ours done, I get to go do my aunts, who has just as many. 

I only know a few of the varieties we have.  Others have mixed together so I don't really know what to call them!  Only about half the seedlings I'll know what they are, the rest are just mixed.  But the mixed are just as pretty IMO!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful flowers!  A lovely feel of spring looking at them


----------



## greenbean (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you!  

Last year we had a problem with some kind of fungus on them, but I started treating it, hopefully it doesn't happen this year!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice hellebores! Funny...I thought EXACTLY the same thing as Bridge when I saw the photos! I've read about that guy up here in WV. I'm not that into hellebores though. They didn't do too well at my last place. I'm more of an herb gardener! But they sure are pretty....

I want photos of your American Blue rabbits! I love the blue colors. Do you do hanging cages then? How do you handle the watering? DO you have a special system or do individual bottles? I'm considering doing some rabbit tractors this spring.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks!   The hellebores were my grandmaws flowers really, I do the herb garden, but I love them now. 

I have an old picture of her as a junior, but it's horrible lol.  I have hutches and hanging cages.  I do individual bottles, a friend tried to sell me a water system, but I prefer bottles.  I'll try to get a picture of her tomorrow if it's nice out.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 12, 2013)

Well today at school was awesome!  This week is the week when the Sustainable Poultry Network is there teaching and my 4 hour shift was today.  Once we got done cleaning and stuff we got to sit in and listen and ask questions.  They had a ton of really cool information and ideas.  I wish I could go tomorrow, they're going to like 4 farms I think and get to see how they operate (not tyson or anything like that).  Almost all the people in there raise heritage birds.  One guy was from Canada, a few from all over the USA, and one from Ethiopia which I thought was awesome.  

As soon as I got home though, I fed the animals and was out like a light.  I fell asleep at like 6 and woke up at 11.   I've had a headache since Wednesday and it was just horrible by the time I got home so all I wanted to do was lay down in a completely dark/quiet room and sleep.  I ended up laying on the bed for a second with the light and tv on and that's the last I remember lol.  

My cousin CC had her baby yesterday!  He's adorable   He weighed 5 lbs 15 oz.  I can't even begin to spell his name.  

Not much going on with the animals right now.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats on the little cousin! Hope you're feeling better too. Migraines SUCK! I still get them...and wonderful, dark room sleep is SOOO helpful! 
Hope you feel better!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks 

Migraines do suck, I get them all the time.  

I'm so tired of rain!  And mud!  However the mud makes me wish my four wheeler worked   I would totally be outside in the rain right now if it did.  It's not completely dead, it just needs new brakes, axle, tires, seat, battery, starter (it's pretty funny watching me trying to kick start it, I can literally stand on the thing and jump on it, nothing.  Then my uncle can walk over and start it no problem  )  and I have no idea what else.  All thanks to me getting hit by a car a couple years ago lol.  (Except the battery.)  I've had it since I was 8, so like almost 14 years.  I feel so old now.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2013)

hahaahahahaha...sounds pretty young to me!

Sorry about the migraines...my daughter gets them, but they have slowed down so much since she had her kids which is odd...they get pretty noisy at times.

My girlfriend gets so many terrible migraines and her husband painted the entire bedroom a dark green, put up the heaviest drapes over the window and the darkness helps her too...funny how dark walls and ceiling made such a difference...you might want to try that.

Congrats on a new baby...always great to welcome a little one into the family


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry about your migraines. 

I have found that a tablespoon of brewers yeast in a little milk with molasses (to sweeten it) and 3 or 4 gel caps full of epsom salts stop my migraines if I catch them soon enough...and sit quietly for 20 minutes ....The science behind it is B vitamins in the brewers yeast and the magnesium is from the epsom salts. I did try other forms of magnesium, but they didn't work, but liquid B complex did. Let me know if you try it....Migraines are nothing to sneeze about :/


----------



## greenbean (Feb 13, 2013)

Bon -  What are you talking about!?  I'm ancient!  No I'm just kidding   When I was 19 my little cousin (I think he was like 4 at the time) was talking to me, my sister, and cousins.  He asked my sister "How old are you?" she said "14 years old"  his mouth dropped open and he was like "WHAT!?"  it was so funny, I was like "Well I'm 19 years old."  he dropped to his knees with his mouth open and his hands on his face and said "Oh my gosh, you most be the oldest person alive!!!"  We all burst out laughing.  

I would love to paint my room dark green (green is my favorite color) but my walls are wood and I'm pretty sure my grandmaw would kill me.  There's no windows in my room, so that's not an issue.  I usually just put a cold/damp wash rag over my face with the light off and lay down for a hour or two, it usually helps for a bit.  Also taking out my contacts help a lot.  My friends have been trying to get me to go to the doctor about it because it's been getting worse.  I also developed BPPV last year and it pops up every month or two, I wonder if that has anything to do with it.    I did have signs of the beginning stages of some kind of eye infection in 2011 when I went to the eye doctors from wearing my contacts too much, I have an appointment the 25th so if that is what's causing it, I'll find out.  

And thank you, he's beautiful!  I havn't got to see him in person yet, but from all the pictures I've seen, he's lovely.  

ragdollcatlady -  Thank you, I might try that!  Does it taste nasty?  

I really dislike taking any kind of meds, so I usually just get over it.  If it's really really bad, I'll cave and take something, but it usually doesn't help.

Last year was crazy, I got hit with so many heath problems.  I literally used to only go to the doctor if I was horribly sick.  (I would literally wait until last minute.  For example the last time I'd went, I waited for about a week and it got to the point I couldn't walk or stay awake for more than a couple minutes at a time.  My family got me out of bed and put me in the car and rushed me to the hospital.  I remember falling in the floor and kept passing out in the waiting room and my room they put me in.  I was really dehydrated so they put an IV in me.  I remember getting annoyed by the nurse because she kept grabbing my face and shaking it telling me I had to stay awake so she could put it in my arm  )  But last year I think I went atleast 15+ times.  Now I have to go back every 6-8ish weeks to get blood taken.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 14, 2013)

greenbean! you sound like me now! the past couple years for me have been HORRIBLE for my health! (and you're YOUNG yet!) i tell ya...i quit smoking and fell apart! guess the nicotine was the only thing holding me together back then!!! lucky you with all the bloodwork! i only have to do mine every 6 months or so...but still...it sucks. take care of yourself...(as I'm SURE you are) and get LOTS of snuggly sleep! think FLUFFY ANGORAS!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Coco!  I try to take care of myself but I have my weaknesses (aka junk food  )  I can't stands cigs.   Everyone on my moms side of the family smokes, thankfully majority of them smoke outside, so I can escape to get fresh air.  Most people when they come here are nice enough to smoke outside, but some of them smoke in here and it gives me a killer headache and I start having trouble breathing, so I go outside until they leave.  I was fine (well mostly) until they put me on birth control for PCOS.  Then my hormones got all jacked up!  So I'm on 3 kinds of medicine trying to get them straightened out.    What I really hate though is getting my blood taken, I have a MAJOR fear of needles.  If you want an example, when I was like 13 they just tried to prick my finger to test my blood, I took off running out of the room and hid in other rooms of the building.   It took them 2 hours to find me, then they cornered me in a room and there was like 4 nurses trying to hold me down and I started swinging punches and kicking, they gave up.    It's not that bad now, but I usually cry (silently) and the time before last I almost passed out, I have NEVER almost passed out getting blood taken before.  It was hilarious, well to me lol.  They wouldn't let me leave for a long time and made me sit there until I got my color back, I have never seen myself that white.   The last time I did really good, didn't cry, didn't pass out, just sat there and made funny noises groaning.  (Because I'm awesome of course.  Just kidding, but if I didn't express my anxiety somehow I'd of probably started crying or shaking a lot worse haha)  Baby steps   Other times I'm in this "lets get it over with/I don't care" mood and can sit there no problem and watch them do it.  I'm so weird.  Tattoo guns and those you get piercings with, no problem, but the ones at the doctors, I turn into a blubbering fool.

I am so tired of people throwing trash into the pastures!   To make it worse, it's mostly family doing it!!  I just was down there and had to pull part of a watering hose (where did that even come from!?) out of Tori's mouth, I thought she looked like she was choking on something, I'm so glad I was out there.  One of my uncles is the worst about it.  He throws plastic bread bags, chicken feed bags, milk jugs, butter bowls, pretty much whatever he doesn't feel like putting in the trashcan in the pasture or in his yard, then the wind blows it into the pasture.  It drives me crazy, I do walks around the pastures several times a week and get up a lot of trash :/  When I bring it up and say that the calves try to eat it, they laugh and say it won't hurt them.   

I was almost heart broken this morning when I walked outside to see my grandmaw has dug up 3/4 of the helleborus seedlings.  A lot of them were specials too, like my doubles.  Her response "I was gonna leave a few"    Atleast I have the ones I put in flower pots left.  I think I'm going to have to start putting up big signs where certain things are.  Last year she did the same thing with my sunflowers lol.  Even though they had signs next to them saying what they were.  Sometimes I think she does it to get under my skin.  She has before.  We have such a great relationship.  (Yeah right)


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 14, 2013)

We have problems toss crap from their cars into our pastures.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh greenbean...you sound like my best friend and her "needle issues!" I was told once - if someone goes to draw your blood and they're not talking to you....DEMAND someone else. If you're uncomfortable with the person who is going to draw your blood...DEMAND someone else. If the person drawing your blood seems nervous....DEMAND someone else. It's YOUR right as the patient. I've only had to do that once or twice...but I HAVE done it. 
PCOS sucks...a LOT of women have it nowdays. My dd's former daycare lady had it...and just had her 4th son last year! I had different problems...CAUSED by the pill. Oh well...everyone is different...just take care of yourself. Those migranes will get cha though...danged hormones! 

Sounds like you're the perfectionist in your family huh?! Just keep some of your most valued plants stashed where grandma can't find them and dig them up...put some extra trash barrels out in the fiels to put the trash you collect in...and start saving your money! I don't know where Gus finds these feed bags...but there they are...blown up against the fence, in pieces by the barn, floating around the back yard....WHERE do they come from? I don't keep the bags in the barn...they'r eup by the house. Maybe one of the cats has been throwing them over the fence to the dog to distract her? But then again, our yard is literally LITTERED with Gus' finds. Pieces of hoses, broken plant pots, curtains, sticks, twigs, her swimming pool, etc! 

@ Brownsheep...I have that in our front yard. Not really bad...but occasionally....


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2013)

> Sounds like you're the perfectionist in your family huh


Greenbean..you don't sound like a perfectionist to me...JUST A _*NORMAL*_ PERSON!  Geesh, well be glad you are! 

I am convinced you are the only white sheep in the family!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 15, 2013)

@BrownSheep  -  They do that here to.  It's so annoying!  

@CocoNUT  -  The nurse that does it, she bruised my hands really bad last time.  She tried in my arms, couldn't find anything.  It took her 3 tries in the top of my left hand and a few more tries in the top of my right hand before she finally got a vein.  The top of my left hand was worse, it was black/blue and swollen for a while.  She's really sweet and funny though, she talks to me the whole time and jokes around with me.  At my normal doctors office, the lady there is wonderful, it didn't hurt at all when she did it and she got a vein the first time.  PCOS does suck, my doctor told me if I ever want children I will have to have fertility treatment, that I will never be able to get pregnant without it.  I cried like a baby when he told me that lol.  I've talked to quite a few people with it though and they said it's not impossible and one of them is on her 7th pregnancy now!  But it still bothers me sometimes.  When I was put on the pill, my insulin shot up, my prolactin shot up to 44!  I think normal is around 11 or something?  Thankfully I hadn't started lactating yet lol.  That would have really freaked me out.  There was a few other things that shot up and went down.  And they didn't know why any of it did that.  As for the migraines, this last one has now gone away.  

I don't know if I'm a perfectionist   Maybe I am a bit of one.  I am rather OCD.  I guess I got that from my moms side of the family.  My grandmaw, aunts, some cousins, and mom have OCD.  I also have pica, which some of those same people do.  My aunt is the worst (I'm right up there with her) though.  As far as being a perfectionist though, yeah I could definitely see it.  This side of my family though (my dads), they don't care about the environment or anything really.  They throw their trash outside on the ground, in the woods, around the house, etc. and don't even think about it, they've just got so used to doing it.  It kills me!  I go around picking up trash all the time.  Papers aren't that bad, it's when they throw glass out there that it really bothers me.  I took my ferrets outside for play time and let them dig and stuff, I found three pieces of glass in their play area.    They also kill me using chemicals.  Last year they sprayed right at the edge of the fence where the calves would stick their heads through and eat.  I was so mad.  Their way of thinking and my way of thinking are soooo different.  

@Southern  -  I am a bit of a perfectionist   I've never had anyone call me normal.  Thank you haha.  I'll be the white sheep of the family, they usually call me the black sheep though.  Either way, we're completely opposite!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2013)

Ha- Perfectionist and OCD'ers are NORMAL....   I know I'm normal and I am a perfectionist and a "recovering" OCDer.... my family has all but destroyed it all for me 

They are not by any means slobs or anything but they just think I'm a little ridiculous. 1/2 my kids are like me!  the rest are like their dad... 

Straw is a perfectionist too! I think that's why we work well together. He is very orderly and can't stand slobs!

You are much nicer than I would be...I would gather up all the glass and trash and dump it in their car..or house...or on their porch.

About a little <20 years ago I had a neighbor that never contained his beagle... she would come over knock the trash can over and rip out the trash all over the deck...this trash included nasty baby diapers! I let him know what was going on and had picked it up a few times but still no change.... so one day I left it, saw him get home and walked over and said "I need you to come over and pick up tthe trash on my deck...blah blah blah".......... amazing..never had the problem again.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lots of garbage to clean up here too...people throw their trash loose in the back of their trucks, then when driving I see it fly out in the ditch...wind blows it into my pasture.  I'm not for slobs either...even though DH and I both smoke, we don't smoke in our house or allow anyone else to...plus you won't see a butt on our property...that looks bad to us and we put them in a bag we carry in our jeans pockets...if other people leave butts, we pick them up.  Really have to stop this horrid nicotine addiction.

We used to have a problem with my DH's father when he lived on our property...digging up our nicely planted flowers and bushes...and mowing over our brand new carefully tended baby Giant Thurza trees...he did that twice and then we gave up.  Those are pricey little trees.  But now, we've had the property to ourselves as his dementia got really bad and he's in a nursing home.  That also stopped the problem of him taking tools and stuff that belonged to DH and sold them for nothing for his next bottle of booze...yeah...sad to say, but we don't miss him here.  

They say you have to love your family, but didn't read anywhere that you had to like them


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 15, 2013)

I will FREELY admit that I've been FORCED into OCD-edness (like my new word?!) by my CHILD and HUSBAND! Then I relent and allow myself to be a slob. It's a constant fight back and forth. Messy house...OH! I CAN see the floor....slipping on dirty clothes....falling down the stair.s...it's a never ending battle between GOOD and EVIL. (guess which one I am?!) 

Just save those pennies Greenbean...and one day you can buy your OWN farm and stop them hooligan family members with the gate at the end of your driveway! 
There's NOTHING wrong with being the black or white sheep in the family....unelss the other herd members decide they need to tell you how to live! (I have had that happen....)
PCOS doesn't always stop people from having kids...but it can make it difficult. Not to be mean...but if you HAD started lactating that would've been almost comical...(for me). WOOOO WEEEEEE! Look at them puppies go! WOW!  (most of the time, humor can take the stress out of embarassing situations. ) Besides...if you act "in control" of those moments...other people usually feel like they've stumbled into a parallel universe and THEY'RE uncomfortable! Fart in the office? No problem...just pretend you didn't hear or smell it! When someone says something (even if the smell is LINGERING in your cube)...just have an innocent look on your face and go"Really? I don't smell/didn't hear anything. huh."...then keep typing. Gets um EVERYTIME! 

You know Southern...I have this image of you...a tiny little thing...following your children around the house with a broom in one hand...and a rag with clorax in the other! It might just be easier to modify brooms to waist height (one for each child)...and create some kind of belt harness to their waists...so the broom follows them around the house! Self-sweeping up after themselves children!
\
@ Bon - at least you don't smoke IN the house!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 15, 2013)

@Southern  -  If you knew how weird I am in person, you wouldn't think I'm normal!   I would LOVE to gather it up and put it in their cars.  But you should see their cars, it's like their personal trashcans.  The trailer is worse and the poarch.  Well for the main one anyway.  To be honest, he reminds me of a hoarder.  But we won't go into that.  I think that's great that you made your neighbor come clean up the mess!  Mine would have probably cussed me and slammed a door in my face or started waving a gun around.  (Lucky for me they moved!)  But we're getting a new neighbor, too close for comfort (building a house next to ours).  Not directly next to our house, but in the woods next to our house, about a minute or two walk in the woods.

@bon  -  That happens here too, but it usually goes into our gardens and then blows into the pastures.  Yeah I love them, but we don't get along much, we usually just put up with eachother.  We try to keep our distance.

@Coco  -  They definitely try to tell me how to live.    If I don't do as they say I get cussed, trash talked behind my back, etc.  They see me as a child (I know I'm young, but I mean literally like an 8 year old) and don't think I'm capable of doing anything right.  If I had started lactating I would probably have started freaking out and calling my doctor like "What is wrong with me!?!?"   I was cracking up about it when telling my now ex.  One of my guy friends (I tell him everything) started getting all weird and asking me all these really funny but personal questions about it.  



Well I fed some fodder to the rabbits today and they loved it!  Except for one doe.  If I held it for her, she'd eat it, but as soon as I put it in her bowl she'd just look at me like "You expect me to eat it like that!?"  Brat   I came back a little later and she was devouring it.  

I really hope it doesn't snow like they're calling for.  I'm ready for some warm weather!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 16, 2013)

So this is what it looks like outside of my house right now.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 16, 2013)

You got more than we did. It's been snowing since 11am here but nothing is sticking yet. Looks like your flakes are big though. We've had little flakes. Pretty but not doing much more than melting when it hits the ground. Fine by me though. I can handle watching it and not having to deal with roads getting bad and all that jazz.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow you're is really sticking! Ours is sticking but not that much yet. We had really big flakes earlier but now smaller. Really snowing though and now sticking.  I hope it goes away!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 16, 2013)

Well that snow didn't stick around long!  It is literally ALL melted now.  So it's just a muddy mess outside now.   Just what we need, MORE mud.  It was already up passed my ankles in some spots, this didn't help at all.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 16, 2013)

Sticking more now here. I was told (didn't see because I got up at noon) but was told that it was sticking earlier today and then like yours there, it melted. It's not supposed to snow in NC.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 16, 2013)

Geez Straw, you slept later than I did.  

I remember back when I was a kid and it'd snow like crazy.  I loved it!  We used to sled off the hill (that is now pasture) and make snowmen and stuff   It would be up to my knees.  But as the years went on it doesn't snow hardly at all anymore (compared to back then).  I kinda miss it, but then again, I don't.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 16, 2013)

I loved snow until I got animals. (livestock) Snow means cold, snow means wet, snow means mud.

btw I went to bed past 2am so I had to sleep!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 16, 2013)

That's weak, I went to bed around 3 and got up a little after 9  

I have a horrible sleep schedule.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 16, 2013)

Weak. 

I also had to work my demanding job for hours prior to that. Takes alot out of ya. 

Your turn.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 16, 2013)

Well..... you know..... doing all that stuff I do.... 

Yeah I got nothing   You win.... this time.  

I think my problem is I just can't sleep.  I could be dead tired and will lay there for hours before I actually fall asleep.  I used to sleep a few hours a night for a week or two, then would crash and sleep like 10+ hours.  Then back to a few hours and start all over again.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 17, 2013)

CocoNUT this is for you if you see my journal!  You asked for a picture of the blue American doe, I don't have any new pictures of her, but I found one of her as a junior, a few days after I got her home.

Horrible picture of the blue American doe.






This was my little Creme D'Argent doe that the dogs killed last year.  :/  She was beautiful!  The blue doe above was actually in the same cage with her when the dogs ripped the cage apart, she hid inside a nestbox I left in there for them, the Creme doe wasn't as lucky.





This was my white American doe.  I tried for almost a year to get her bred, didn't happen.  The breeder before me had the same problem.  So she's no longer with me, but here's a picture of her in with Wilson my white American buck.





Here's a random picture of Dan.





Here are some flower things that I think are pretty! 















Not much happened today.  I cleaned the house, did regular chores, filled out some applications, talked to some friends I havn't in a while, that's pretty much it.  Was a boring day.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh Greenbean! I didn't know you had a cream....aaaahhhhhhh. Both does are beautiful. Too bad about the white one. REALLY too bad about the cream. When i was a little girl...many MANY moons ago (notice...only TWO manys)...my BROTHER had a rabbit (Sarah) that I had the privaledge of taking care of. Well...dad put her cage outside downstairs...and Fawn...our pit mix...broke out of the backyard and tore after Sarah! Bit the bottom of her foot through the wire bottom of hte cage. We sent Sarah off to heal at a friends house. Her neighbor walked into her yard adn took her rabbit and Sarah..and ate them. Bummer. Before that, i didn't know people ATE rabbits! (She lived in a neighborhood where a lot of dogs would go "missing" too...)

I LOVE the blue coloring! I'd love American Blues ANd cream d'argents! I had the change to get a breeding trio of creams...totally missed out. I need WAAAAAAY more hutches or something! (Or a REALLY motivated husband!) 
The other photos are GORGEOUS! The one photo of Dan is absolutely stunning! It looks so beautiful...the whole pasture with the gazebo and everything! Cool 'flower' shots too.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh and BOTH of you guys are PANSIES for waking up SO EARLY! I used to go to bed at 2AM and wake up at 4 PM the following day! But I've made slacking a SCIENCE in my world! My brother and I used to have sleep-a-thons...or sleeping contests to see who could sleep in later! Used to drive my mother BATTY!   If it's the right kinda weather...I can literally HYBERNATE (for days)! Then again, as I've gotten older...i still sleep "in"...it's just harder with an EVIL child who decides to literally either sleep ON my head...or come in and JUMP on me as soon as she wakes up on the weekends!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep!  Over the years I've had English Spots, Americans, Creme D'Argents, Champagne D'Argents, Californians, New Zealands, Mini Rex, Rex, Thrianta, Tan, Mini Lop, Holland Lop, Satin, Mini Satin, Silver, Silver Fox, Polish, Netherland Dwarf, Lilac, Jersey Wooly, Lionhead, Lion Lop, Harlequin, Havana, Flemish Giant, English Lop, Checkered Giant, Rhinelander, Dutch, Britannia Petite, American Chinchilla, English Angora, French Angora, Dwarf Hotot, Blanc de Hotot, San Juan, Tennessee Redbacks, and I'm betting I missed a couple.  It probably would have been easier to list the ones I've not had!  

Wait.... so your friends neighbor went into your friends yard, stole the rabbits, and ate them!?

Thank you!  She had an injury on her face (from the dog attack) and the fur there grew back white so I can't show her, but hoping the babies will be nice.

Pffft, I'm no pansy!  Maybe Straw is   (Jk Straw!)  I would much rather sleep a few hours, then all day.  I feel better and get more done.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 17, 2013)

Good Gravy woman! that's a LOT of rabbits! What would you say was your absoute FAVORITE breed? 

Yes...friends neighbor, opened the gate to the yard/driveway...walked past their several pit bull dogs...unlocked BOTH cages and took BOTH rabbits...took them home...cooked them in a pot. Friend found out when she was talking to the neighbors about the missing rabbits and how she thought maybe the dogs had gotten them and he was like "nah...i thought your dad told you...i took um home and we had um for supper!" The "missing" dogs in this area were normally not 'missing' in that everyone KNEW where they were ending up...in SOMEONE's supper. It was a cultural thing...but stealing the dogs was pretty rude. It still happens back home...a LOT. A guy friend of mine had SEVERAL of his dogs 'stolen' by his neighbors. Dog meat is considered a delicacy in some cultures...still is. I just think it's wrong when these people STEAL pets for this purpose....and they KNOW those dogs are PETS. 

Like I said...I had lazy down to a science. Now I have too much junk to do...ALL the time! But I'm one of those weirdos that needs LOTS of sleep. Never have been a 'morning' person...and it's been proven that morning people ARE more productive. I'm super productive at 1 AM. Seriously. I'm definitely a night owl. But getting older is making me a little more productive...sometimes! I'm finding that when I have chores I HAVE to do (animals)...I'm more inclined to get up to do them. I enjoy them. I'll grow up .... one of these days! 

Ok now...what's your all time FAVORITE rabbit breed?! 
OH..and I noticed...no german angoras....hmmm...might need to fix that!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 17, 2013)

My favorite breed, hmmmm.  English Spots I'd say.  But other than that, I liked every breed really.  If I had enough room, time, money, etc. I'd love to have several of them again.  But that would mean I'd have like 30 breeds  

That's crazy.  There was a man that used to live over near my moms that would drive through looking for any dogs, strays or pets.  I don't know what he was doing with them but we found ones head in the ditch next to my grandparents of a stray he'd picked up earlier.  It was really creepy and gross.  He moved though.  People are weird.

Let me rephrase, if it were up to me, I'd be sleeping during the day and up all night.  That's how I used to be, but since I'm in school now, I can't do that anymore.    I am NOT a morning person.  I am a mega grump and will get an attitude if you just breathe too loud.  (Depends on where I am/who I'm with.)  If I'm leaving for a show or something though, I'm usually all happy and excited to get up.

Haha   German Angoras would be awesome.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

Well you know....I know someone who has a few German Angoras you could get your hands on....   

When i was in school....I was STILL a night person. I just was one of those who didn't schedule any 8 AM classes. Then I was dumb and started dating a surfer...who wanted to be IN THE WATER at like 5 AM! He went by himself a lot! I will say this though...because I'm not a morning person...when i'm up EARLY...I turn into Miss Perky Pants...AND Miss Chatterbox. I mean I'm an incessant talker as it is...but even MORE so. It's mostly cause I'm trying to keep myself awake. 

There are all kinds of weird people out there. I should know...I attract a LOT of them! I'm also weird myself...but at least I'm a FUN weird - NOT creepy weird! I'm just glad that creepy guy moved away from you all. EW...VERY creepy!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds good to me! 

My classes are at 8 am unfortunately, so I get up around 5-6.  Leave at 6:30 usually.

  Okay so I've been applying to this goat keeper job for a few months now and last time she called me back, but said I was too far.  It's like a 45 minute drive (which to me isn't that bad).  Well I emailed again today asking if they'd reconsider if I took more hours, she called me this morning!!  I have an interview at 2 today.  I'm so nervous!  I really hope I get it though.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

OOOOooo! GOOD LUCK!   
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you!  Everyone keeps telling me it's not worth it.  I don't know.  To me I guess it is because I would love to work on a goat dairy and stuff.  It'd cost me about $40 in gas a week, but I'd still be making more than I get right now anyway.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

If you're interested in it...I say go for it! Don't know until you try right? Besides...life is too short to leave these things un-tried if you're interested!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yup...I agree with Coco  Good luck!!!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks yall!  The interview part went well, however there wasn't enough hours for it to be worth it.  The lady was really nice and that place was beautiful!!!  Just one of their pastures was about 23 acres!   The goats were so cute and heavily pregnant.  Except for the two little babies, which one of jumped on my back.   She has an 8 month old GP who was really sweet, she would not let me stop loving on her.  I also got to meet the bucks and they were really sweet too, I've never seen a buck in person.  Anyway, she told me if I ever wanted to just come back and hang out, help, take on a project, learn something, etc. I was more than welcome to.  I'll be going back in a couple of week after the babies are born to see the babies and how they milk and stuff.  Her setup was really nice!  I can't get over how beautiful the place is.  The only thing that made me feel a little awkward was that she is 100% completely against raw milk, she pasturized.  I didn't say anything about me liking raw milk though   She makes goat cheeses and stuff and sells them (I think she said she sells them, I was a little distracted by a certain goat trying to jump on me, and about 10 others surrounding me and wanting attention, plus a GP (who was in her first heat she thinks) with her face on my chest looking up at me like "Love me!!!"   )  But she also donates milk to a fawn rescue which I thought was really cool.  I'm excited to go back and see babies!  

Today was my makeup day at school and I was there with the one teacher whose name I can never remember.  I think it's Kevin?  I have no idea.  Well about halfway through another student (Todd) showed up and then they got a call that the bobcat was there and they were doing a demonstration up at the school, so the teacher put me in the greenhouse to dig up all the plants in the rows, and left me to watch the puppy.  Not sure if I mentioned the puppy in previous posts, but my actual teacher brings her puppy to the farm so the animals can get used to dogs.  He's a lab I think, not sure.  Anyway so he was in the greenhouse with me and would crawl up onto the beds right where I was digging up the plants, grab the plants out of my hand and start shaking them and take off running.  It was so funny, after a couple minutes he'd come back and do it all again.   Then he'd start trying to play with me and climb pretty much anywhere he could on me and biting.  So I'd grab a plant and distract him with it.  He eventually got sleepy and laid down at my feet and took a nap.   He got me on the face good when he was playing, I didn't think it left a mark until I got home and saw it.  But who cares, he's adorable.   Tomorrow we're supposed to learn how to trim the goats feet.  

I'm starting to wonder if it's my medicine making me sick again.  I noticed that I start feeling sick a bit after I take it and all night/morning after.  I know it used to make me really sick when I started taking it (the first night I threw up blood).  But it did get a little better, or maybe I just got used to it.  I've talked to my doctor about it before but all she said was it might go away eventually.  

I'm getting excited about upcoming litters.    Hopefully they took this time!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 19, 2013)

Too bad there aren't enough hours to make it worthwhile at the goat dairy. But still...that's cool that you have an open invitation to go back...I'd go just for the learning experience! The whole raw milk vs pasturized might be because if she SELLS her products commercially...FDA requires the milk to be pasturized. Even the cheese that is commercially sold in this country, has to be made from pasturized milk. So that could be why. Just like commercially sold meat should be processed at an FDA-approved slaughterhouse. The guy back behind our place does deer processing (state certified)...but he won't slaughter. He's not certified for that. I have goats that jump all over me too...it's not too cool when you're in your work clothes (office work) and you get mud and poop smeared in hoof shapes all over you! Speaking of which...I REALLY got to get to hoof trimming! 

Puppy sitting! 

Um...if you're feeling poorly after you take your medicine...that's probably what's making you feel poorly! I actually ended up in the ER once because I had an allergic reaction to some of my medicine...I seriously couldn't breathe and my heart was racing! I had taken the medicine before and not had that reaction...that was the LAST time I ever took that medicine. It's now on the LOOOONG list of stuff I can't take! Please be careful with that! Not all medicines should be "gotten used to!"

I should be having a couple litters too...we'll see who goes first! When are yours due?


----------



## greenbean (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah, it would have been a really awesome job!  As for the milk thing, I don't think it's because she sells it.  She said she believes in pasturizing because there are too many things people could get from drinking raw milk.  That not enough people know that and don't test for everything they could get because it's too expensive.   I didn't even think to see if I had hoof prints on my back.  I probably did.  She had Lamanchas, Nubians, Saanens, Lamancha Nubian mixes, Nubian Saanen mixes, and I think a Lamancha Saanen mix.  I love the Lamanchas!  Their tiny little ears are so cute.  I'm excited about going back when the babies are born!  

Speaking of hoof trimming, that's what we're doing at school Thursday!

Puppy sitting was fun, he's a goof.    Ken took this big chunk of ice out of this tub and put it on the ground, Ben was back there playing and busting it up.  Well afterwards while the teacher was talking, here comes Thomas (puppy) with a chunk of ice in his mouth walking tall and proud, it was so funny.

That stinks!  I'm glad you're okay though.  I would love to stop taking that medicine.  All of it really!  I'm hoping once I finish this bottle, that'll be the last.  But who knows!

Angora babies!?  My girls are due 3/8, 3/12, and 3/13.  I've got some more to breed soon, I'm trying to space it out so I'm not too overrun with babies at once though.  I'll be holding back several this round and retiring some of my older girls.  One of them turns 7 in May!  She'll be living out her days here though, she's such a sweetie.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 19, 2013)

I've got meaties that should be due around the same time. I need to PLAN my angora breedings. I don't want too many at once...like you. But I also want to make sure the CATS can't get to the babies (again). My daughter's girlfriend who bought my chinchilla male kit is wanting to breed him now. So I have to produce an unrelated female for them! Isn't this fun?!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 19, 2013)

Aww I was looking forward to seeing some cute fluffy Angora babies   I havn't had a problem with cats getting babies, last year I did have some rats get them though :/  I'm hoping to get a couple of new cats this year.  Cammie (my cat) went missing last year.  I saw her that morning when I went out to feed/water and she sat on my shoulder while I did all that (yes, she would be like a parrot and sit on my shoulder while I walked around  )  I went back in the house and about 3 hours later I went out to play with her and she was no where to be found.  I miss her, she was SO sweet.  The rats were being taken care of, but as soon as she went missing it was like their population doubled.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 19, 2013)

We have lots of cats out our way if you want some! You can come up and visit and we'll trap some for ya! They already come up to the house to eat MY cats food! You'd be saving them from getting squished by cars on the road in front of our house. Found another squished cat up at the top of the hill before our house. Another BIG one....


----------



## greenbean (Feb 19, 2013)

If I'm ever up that way I'll definitely take some cats for you   We have strays, but they hardly ever come up to the house, they always stay down at the bridge.  

So I get to go milk a cow in the morning!   There's a lady about 15-20 minutes from my house that I saw advertising milk for sale on CL, so I called and asked if they could show me how they milk their cow and she said sure!  I have to call her around 8 in the morning and drive on up.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 20, 2013)

So I went and milked a cow this morning!   I milked her about 3/4 of the way out and the lady did part of the rest and let me at the end so I could see the difference when she got empty.  It was awesome, I thought it was fun, does that make me weird? haha  She told me if I ever wanted to come back and do it again, I was more than welcome to!  It was a lot easier than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 20, 2013)

I never want to milk anything. I've heard so many stories of people that used to work dairy farms and the PASSION they have for the hatred of milking. I know from those people that I do not want to milk.

btw the reason she said you can do it again is because she doesn't want to do it.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 20, 2013)

You're just weird Straw   Maybe I'm just weird in wanting to milk.  I can't wait to have a cow in milk!   It was fun, oh my gosh their calf is SO cute.  He's uber tiny and took off running straight at the cow as soon as she opened the gate to let him in.  Boy does she not like him nursing (it's not her calf, hers died so they bought this one to put on her).  I wanted to pick him up and bring him home with me  

 that's what I was thinking.  I don't mind though!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't think you're weird Greenbean! Don't listen to Straw...he's probably got his pantyhose in a bunch somewhere uncomfortable! I think the reason people don't like the milking is that it eats up all your time! I mean twice a day...dusk and dawn...everyday. To keep production up you can't go anywhere or do anything...your whole life revolves the animal's udder! I'd like it...for a little while...then I'd feel bogged down! But I say...keep doing it and see how it goes....maybe the lady will either let you keep some of the milk (raw)...or pay you! You NEVER know! 

Again...I think it's awesome that you're so willing to try these things out!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 20, 2013)

> I think the reason people don't like the milking is that it eats up all your time! I mean twice a day...dusk and dawn...everyday. To keep production up you can't go anywhere or do anything...your whole life revolves the animal's udder!


Yup and I want NO part of that crap. haha


----------



## greenbean (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Coco!   She let me keep the milk.  I can't remember if I said it in a post before, but her cow is actually a cow I was considering buying off of CL a while back!  I thought that was pretty cool.  

I could see that about it being time consuming.  I don't mind though.  Plus if I did want to go somewhere or something came up, there are people here that know how to milk or are willing to.  So for me that's not a huge problem.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey! Milkings a handy skill to have.

You may have mentioned it already but what are you in school for?


----------



## greenbean (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah   I'd like to go back and do it again.  I should be hearing back from the Guernsey breeder any time now about a cow she thinks I'd be interested in.  

I'm taking Sustainable Livestock Management.  I'm thinking about taking Horticulture too, but I'm not sure yet.  So far I like it, I'm a little nervous about trimming feet tomorrow, I don't want to hurt the goat.  Maybe they won't ask me to try.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 21, 2013)

I get my braces off today!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2013)

Yay for the braces!

Understanding pasture management..."growing grass" is key IMO to successful farming. 
Every class I've been to the speakers all had their degrees in horticulture FIRST!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 21, 2013)

Trimming hooves is easy peasy. Don't worry about hurting them and you'll do fine. Even a VERY bad cut to a goat's hooves is easily fixed by just cauterizing it so no need to worry.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 21, 2013)

That sounds like so much fun!

And Hooooorayyyyy for the braces!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 21, 2013)

School was pretty fun.  Our normal teacher wasn't there so we had another and apparently her and Kevin (the guy teacher I had on my make up day) have made me the peanut supplement fixing person.    It's okay though, atleast they think I'm good at something   Other than that, we dusted chicken butts again (poultry lice, gross).  This one girl was scared of the chickens so I got in there and caught them for her.  Some of the others fed the turkeys.  There was only one person there that knew how to trim hooves and she's a student, so we didn't get to learn really, we just watched.  Well like 8 of us watched, the others left haha.  Okay so I didn't really 'watch' much, I was too busy loving on the ram, he's sooo sweet, he was closing his eyes and looked all relaxed while I was giving him scratches.  Once I'd stop he'd look at me and push my hand.  I wanna bring him home haha.

I got my braces off!  It was such a horrible/painful experience, I never want to go through it again.  My teeth are horribly sensitive as is and when he was getting the glue off my teeth, I was trying my best not to cry but failed.  It hurt so bad, I was shaking and I guess he got aggravated because he raised his voice at me, but I couldn't help it.  It felt like he was drilling into my teeth without the numbing stuff.  I started to hyperventilate at one point and he had to stop and let me calm down.  But now it's all over and my teeth feel smooth and weird.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 21, 2013)

School sounds like loads of fun!  Where's the pics????

And sooo sorry about the trauma you had to go through at the dentist. That sounds horrific. It's no wonder people hate going to the dentist. BUT I hope your teeth look beautiful and straight! Your tongue is going to be sore form feeling your teeth, hee hee.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 22, 2013)

Pictures of what? 

My teeth do look beautiful!   I'm so happy to be rid of my braces.  I wonder how long I'll have to wear the retainers though.  It's so weird, I keep going to feel the metal and then I'm just like oh yeah, it's not there anymore.  My teeth are smooth and I can't remember who said it but yes, they felt slimy! 

I feel so lazy, I almost slept until 12 today   The phone woke me up or I'd probably still be asleep.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 22, 2013)

Loving up on the ram huh? Wanting to bring him home huh? Yup...you're a lost cause Greenbean! 
Doncha just LOVE when they close their eyes all relaxed like? You get that little patch on their cheeks and you can HEAR them saying "aaaaaaah...."

Sorry the orthodontist yelled at you. I can't IMAGINE how painful it would be to have your braces removed! OUCH! I never had them...but my friends did...and when they were tearing up the insides of their lips...they were getting tightened or a number of horrific things done to them! YEOUCH! Just use that retainer faithfully...and you shouldn't ever have to go through the pain and aggravation of braces again! Just don't forget to SMILE and show off them beautiful teeth now! 

And I think Bridge meant pictures from your class! 
Oh...I can't believe one of the girls was afraid of the chickens! Probably had a bad rooster experience when she was young!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 22, 2013)

Greenbean likes goats better ya know.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 22, 2013)

Coco!  He is soooo cute!  How could I not fall in love with his cute little face   I would totally bring him home if they'd let me haha.  Only bad thing is, he knows how to open the gate!  Him and Angus!  I am totally a lost cause. 

Yeah, it was unpleasant for sure.  My jaws are so sore, every time I open my mouth they pop and crack or make a crunching noise.  It's annoying!  The corners of my mouth are really raw from them stretching my mouth open.  Hopefully it's all worth it though and my teeth stay in the right spot!

I wonder if they would let me take pictures at class.  I might ask haha.  That'd be cool!  

There was actually a few people afraid of chickens.  One girl wouldn't even go near their run.  

I don't know straw, I love sheep.  But I love goat too.  We shall see. 

So I did nothing today.  I fed the animals and stuff, but that's it.  Today was my lazy day.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok wait a minute...WHY are people taking this class if they're AFRAID of  chickens? I mean didn't they read the course description? DUH! 

I like my sheep...but I LOOOVE my goats. Sorry folks! The sheep are sweet and follow us around....but the goats get into trouble and annoy us! We're STRANGE people!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2013)

How fun to get your braces off!  I bet your teeth look fabulous.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 23, 2013)

Coco I have no idea   I couldn't help but laugh at the one that was trying to catch them, I asked her if she wanted me to help and she was like "Yes, please!!" haha.  

Thanks Pearce!   I think they look good.  Everyone keeps making me smile though so they can see them.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 24, 2013)

It's so nice out today!    I got some cages fixed, going to switch the rabbits into them and repair some hutches I hope.  I don't have enough wire but can atleast get some done.  So looking forward to the litters coming up.  I moved one of my bucks over to a new cage and before I could get 'out of range' he sprayed.   Gotta love rabbits.  Anyway, Sasafras has gained a lot of weight!  I didn't realize it until I moved her.  Her last few litters have been between 9-10 kits, can't wait to see what she has this time.  I think I'm going to find an English Spot buck and try to get some nice babies to show.  

So if you read the thing before about the trash I pick up constantly.  Today I was digging around in my herb garden, I look over, and you will not believe what I found.    An insulin needle!  It was used but the cap was put back on it.  I have no idea if it was accidently dropped there or what, I have no idea how it would have been because my garden is a raised bed and you can't walk on it.  Plus it was over towards the back against the hill so it couldn't have just fallen out of someones pocket in that spot.  I know whose it is and am going to show him today and ask if he lost something.  

So I was outside in my pj bottoms, a old torn t shirt, my old muddy boots on, my hair like it was when I woke up (I looked like a crazy person), listening to Master Of Puppets by Metallica on my phone.  A group of bicycle riders went by and all gave me hilarious looks, I just smiled and waved.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 24, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> So I was outside in my pj bottoms, a old torn t shirt, my old muddy boots on, my hair like it was when I woke up (I looked like a crazy person), listening to Master Of Puppets by Metallica on my phone.  A group of bicycle riders went by and all gave me hilarious looks, I just smiled and waved.



I can't tell you how many times I would do that at our old place. With all the STUFFY HOA people looking at me...AGHAST! Heck...i used to go out at midnight and garden....cops would drive by and be looking at me like "are you serious?!" Now I just run around outside in whatever I have on. The day I caught those boys messing with my pasture birds I was wearing a tank top undershirt and boxers...hair was a fright...and slippers! Now...if i were Cindy Crawford or Kate Upton...that would've been a GOOD thing! However...I don't look like either of them so it was less exciting for those poor boys! 

BOooo on the insulin needle in your garden bed. That's NOT cool! Thankfully the cap was on...but still!   

Oh and it was 50 degrees up here yesterday and DH said it's about the same today!  Sping bulbs are starting to poke through. I'm REALLY behind on getting more raised beds built and filled!!!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 24, 2013)

I do it all the time too Coco   Usually people smile and wave back or if it's some friends or people I know, they'll stop and talk.  But these people had these funny looks on their faces and were turning their heads just staring at me.  I was cracking up, they probably thought I was crazy.  

Yeah that needle thing made me rather mad.  He said he's not sure how it got there.  

I'm hoping to make some more raised beds, I love them!  You should get to work on that!   What kind of things do you put in them?


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

At the old house...I had all KINDS of stuff! I was VERY "into" edible landscaping...and I mean VERY into it! It pissed me off to leave them behind...but we're better off out of that neighborhood! 

ANYWAYs...last year was our first summer in the new place and I was still coming out of the 'funk' leftover from our old place. I had two beds...with some tomatoes and eggplants. They didn't do so well...especially with Gus digging them up...goats nibbling on them! Drove me nuts...even AFTER I 'fenced' them up. I'm having to get used to the new place and it's differences in soil, temperature, light, water, etc. The old place was new construction....so there wasn't anything to work around or tear out. Here...it's a much older home, with established landscaping and TREES! So stuff that grew like gangbusters for me at the old place - mint, fennel, tomatoes, cilantro, carrots, cherry bushes, elderberries, medlar, etc....haven't done so well here. I need to feel it out and see where stuff would be the most happy. I may've found BETTER places for my antique roses though! This'll be their second summer in their new homes...so I'm hoping they'll bloom mroe this year. 

I HAVE to grow tomatoes....LOVE THEM! I'm a pretty hit-or-miss gardener! I'm pretty adventurous...it either grows or it doesn't. Okra...love okra. That did ok last year. Zuccini! YUM! I've NEVER been overloaded...guess I'm not doing something right...danged bugs get to them first! Carrots, pumpkins, I had watermelons last year...FIRST TIME! I actually got a couple too! (Must be all the rabbit poop they liked!) I've tried growing corn...have yet to get anything! Sugar snap peas have done well fo rme...I need to learn how to make those twig teepees and have them stay up! I need an old-timer to show me all the tricks! Oh...kholrabi will grow well fo rme...collard greens too. I'd like to try kiwis and other 'verticle' plants...but I need better trellising first. 

What are you planting this spring? Have you already started your seeds yet?


----------



## greenbean (Feb 25, 2013)

That stinks that you have a hard time growing things there!  You'll get everything growing nice I'm sure!   I hate tomatoes, but last year we had around 200+ tomato plants and they were almost all used.  My family LOVES tomatoes, I'm the oddball   I LOVE zuccini though, we grow tons of it every year and I eat majority of it.  We usually are very overloaded and a lot of stuff goes to waste.  

Umm this year in the two huge gardens we share with the entire family, I'm not 100% sure what we're planting.  We always have a ton of corn, potatoes, tomatoes, squash, zuccini, cucumbers, peas, green beans, sunflowers, radishes, onions, lettuce, cabbage, collards, beets, carrots, okra, asparagus I think?, different kinds of peppers, chard?, eggplants, kale, rhubarb, turnips, watermelons, canteloupe, pumpkins, I can't remember what else.  Up here at my house (my personal garden) I'll have garlic, chives, parsley, basil, spinach, kale, thyme, sunflowers, lemon verbena, lavender, rosemary, lemon grass, lemon balm, peppermint, chocolate mint, mountain mint, raspberries, strawberries, blackberries, blue berries, grapes, peaches, dill, catnip, fennel, sage, tarragon, oregano, cilantro, I think I got everything lol.  I'm hoping to add some more this year!  My aunts mom has a ton of apple trees too so we go pick apples sometimes.  I was so tired of seeing apples last year   We made about 5 trips and had the back of the Rav4 and its backseats packed full each trip.  I'm hoping my little peach tree does better this year, last year the bugs got to the peaches so I fed them to the animals.  (They of course approved.)  If anyone has any tips on how to keep bugs from getting to them, please let me know!  

I don't have any seeds started yet.  I'm thinking about starting some soon though.  I lost my basil seeds which stinks!  I'm sure some will pop up around my old plants from last year though. 

I would LOVE to have some other kinds of fruit trees!  If you grow kiwis let me know.  That's like my favorite fruit, I eat them all the time!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok...nevermind me doing anything up here...I'lll just come down there and play in YOUR garden!!!  MAN...sounds like what I had at the old place. Can you get your lemon verbena to overwinter down there? I never could up here...and I've TRIED to keep it overwinter...I don't do too well with that. I get too impatient! Oh...sounds like you could use some european elderberry plants! Oh the fun! Dont' like tomatoes huh? Well i guess i can STILL like you!  Just send me your extra zuccini and we'll be good!!!  I LOVE tomatoes...I love to can too. Haven't done much of that in the last two years either. I need to get back into that this year. I really need to get my head out of my rear and get started too! 

Is your mint planted directly in the ground? I've done containers...but mine gets so full that it starts to choke. I know its CRAZY invaisive...but I LOVE my kentucky colonel mint....AWESOME - and I WANT to plant it IN the gound! I figure worst case scenario, I could get the goats to eat it down...they've managed to kill back most of the honeysuckle on the back fence...I'm sure they could handle the mint too!  We have two mature apple trees in our yard (we're in the apple valley so it makes sense!). No one knows what KIND they are. Haven't really gotten a decent crop...I pruned them last winter so last fall's harvest was small. They were all bug eaten too. I planted a couple more peach, apple, and plum trees. I'm going to have a mini orchard in the front yard...should be nice! (as long as i can get them to produce.) 

Ok...off to drool all over more catalogs....


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 25, 2013)

Gardens? pfft


----------



## greenbean (Feb 26, 2013)

@ CocoNUT  -  Haha  you're more than welcome to!  This is the first winter I've had lemon verbena and it died.   But I'll just try again!  I've seen elderberries mentioned before but I have no idea what they are, I'll have to look into that!  Haha sorry!  I've tried to force myself to eat tomatoes before but I just can't keep them down :/  Hopefully we won't have any extra zuccini this year, I found a lot of recipes using it that I plan on trying!  My favorite thing we've made with them so far is deep fried zuccini   It's like candy.  You should teach me how to can!  I've been wanting to learn for a long time but my grandmaw doesn't have the patience to teach me.  We usually just end up arguing lol.  

Some of my mint is in the ground and it's spread to several places.  That's just my peppermint though, the others are in containers.  Some of them I'm pretty sure are dead, but when I moved back some of the 'dead' parts I saw some green and leaves, so I'll wait and see.  I don't think I've ever heard of Kentucky colonel mint.  I'll have to look into that too!  That's awesome you have apple trees!  I would love to have some of my own, but then I'm kinda like what's the point?  Since I already get so many for free.  I'd love to have another peach tree, the one I have now is puny haha, I didn't even know we had it until last year when I walked by and saw peaches on it!  It hasn't been taken care of at all so I'm going to read up on it and see if I can do anything to make it any better.  

What catalogs do you have?

@ Meat Goats  -  Just because you said that, you have to come work in the garden(s) all summer!   Jk  

Well I didn't think we got any damage from all the ice we got.  I was wrong!  I went around to check on the rabbits.  I have my carriers piled up next to some of the cages, a couple huge tree limbs out of the pine above the cages has landed on them.  One landed on my ferrets summertime in the house cage and has crushed it.  I'm pretty sure I can fix it though.  Another had fallen on the ferrets outside cage, but it didn't do any major damage to it.  The bigger limbs were less than a foot from my preggo does cages.  I'm so glad it missed them, that would not have been good.  It's also been raining all day and the pastures look like a swamp.  Can't wait for it to be sunny and not crazy muddy and gross.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 28, 2013)

Well the girls are getting big.  Poor things look like they swallowed basketballs.  First nestbox goes in on the 5th!   I'm going to try to get some pictures of them today, depends on how the weather is and if my phone doesn't die in the process.  Sasafras is by far the biggest (belly wise) but she's also the first one due.  Blue Am doe is getting one on her, I'm pretty sure she's one of the last ones due though.  I'll have to check my calendar and see.  

Had the pleasure of moving the entire compost pile today.  Was so much fun.    Oh well, atleast it should be fine where it's at now.  If not, they can move it themselves.

I'm kind of missing school!  Both Tuesday and Thursday classes were cancelled.  Tuesday because the teacher was sick, not sure about today.  I miss loving on Tumnus!   I can't get my sheep and goat fix if I'm not there!    Hopefully next weeks classes won't be cancelled.

That's pretty much it here, not much going on.  I bought some new raspberry and grape plants, but that's not that exciting lol.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 3, 2013)

Well we have a bit of a rat problem here.  We have since last year after my cats went missing (I lost some litters to rats too which was terrible).  Anyway, I'd been destroying any tunnels or nests I found and today while I was out there walking around I see 3 rats run up to my metal pans  that go on the bottoms of my carriers.  So I walk on up there and lift it up, 7 ! took off running into the woods.  I destroyed the nest and carried my pans into the shed (these are some rusted ones we just use to carry flowers around sometimes) and tossed them up on the loft (I guess that's what you'd call it).  I'm thinking about getting some more cats.  My only concern is every time I get them, they go missing!  Not immediately, but after a while.   I don't know if someone's killing them, they're running off, or if something's killing/eating them.  They never would go off far, they mainly stayed around the house and rarely would go to my uncles trailer.  They also had collars on with a bell and my address, phone number, and name.  But I never have found any of their collars or been called by anyone, so I have no idea where they're going.   The rats weren't ever a problem until the cats would go missing.  Then their population would pretty much explode it'd seem.  I love my pet rats, but wild rats I hate   I'm not a fan of poison and am not sure about traps because we do have animals that walk around out there and I would hate for them to get poisoned or injured.  So I'm not really sure what to do!  I'm open to suggestions.

The rabbits are doing great, Sasafras is so huge!  I can't wait to see what she has.   I wish it was her due date already, I'm so impatient  

I'm a little aggravated with the family.  I was in my room listening to music and I heard them talking about Tori, so I turned off the music and started listening.  They're talking about buying an angus bull to breed her to!  I don't want a bull in my pastures   They want to buy a young one, grow it up to over a year old so that it'll be around that age when Tori's two years old so it'll breed her.  I'm pretty sure bulls reach sexual maturity before 1 year old, but I may be wrong.  That would mean she could get pregnant any time between now (they're talking about buying one soon) and Christmas (when she'll be two).  I do not like this plan and they weren't even going to tell me about it.  Some other concerns.  It's a bull!  They've never been around a bull or know how to handle one.  I've been around 1 bull my entire life and he was a black angus who was NOT friendly.  (Not counting any at rodeos.)  I also do not know how to handle a bull and do not want to.  I also do not want to be in the pasture working with Tori with a bull in the same pasture.  They also bring their very young children into the pasture to pet the steers and heifer, I'm pretty sure they'd do the same thing with a bull.  They would baby it and treat it like a dog.  I may also be getting another heifer who is only 4-5 months old, I definitely do not want her getting bred way too early.  I was planning on having Tori AI'd to an angus the first time so the part that it's an Angus doesn't bother me, it's just that it's a bull lol.  They do plan on butchering it after she's bred, but still.  Maybe it's just me and I'm over reacting but it bothers me.  Well after that, they were talking about what they were going to breed her to the next time.  Okay well, I don't see how what she's bred to is any of their decision in the first place.  I think we need to have a talk really soon.  If they do buy a bull, they better plan on keeping it out of the same pasture as her and taking care of it, because I sure ain't!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry about your cats going missing...I hate rats!!!

And yeah...sounds like a good time for a family meeting and making plans together...good luck!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 3, 2013)

I am so sorry  

Remember Greenbean, at some point you will be on your own. Continue your schooling, work towards your goals. Keep focus and at some point you will be able to have your own living arrangements and will be able to make your decisions without being over-ruled.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2013)

Wish I knew of something that would help with your rat problem.  They are so gross (even when my boys had them as pets, I had to really work at not making a BLECK! face when they played with them).

Hope things work out with your family.  You seem like a very thoughtful person.  Maybe a nice talk about your concerns will take care of it.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 4, 2013)

Hmm....those cats are probably getting 'caught' by something. Either two- our four-legged. I know a lot of rescue organizations will adopt out spayed/neutered "barn cats"...cats too feral to be pets...but still need homes. Maybe you could look into that? Either that or get a Gus! Gus has caught more mice than my outdoor cats! Kinda gross...but what are you gonna do? I'd like for at least ONE of my cats to be able to hunt in our barn...but Gus would probably kill our good mouser....and the worthless cat she wants to play with is scared of her! Go figure! I would just try and keep ahead of the rats with cats though. Poison has it's own set of issues...and traps...well you have to empty them at some point! I moved a thing that was on one of the rabbit hutches once....two mice came running out. Two of my outdoor cats just looked at me like "what?" Worthless! 

As for the bull issue. Well it might be a time to have your chit chat with the family. If she's YOUR cow...you should have some say in what her future holds. Keep saving your pennies....


----------



## greenbean (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone!   We'll definitely be having a family meeting about it.  If they do get one, they can keep it in the second pasture until Tori's around 2.  But I will not be the one buying its food and going in there with it.  So hopefully they're not thinking that's the plan.  I might make a post in the cattle section and see if I can get some tips/opinions/ideas on the situation and how to handle a bull if they do get it.  They'd most likely get it from a neighbor up the road (commercial beef owner, he has hundreds of cattle).  I love driving by his cows and watching them   Is it sad that I've even named some of them?  And if I notice something off I worry lol.  I think it was a little over a week ago now, I was driving home from school (or maybe it was to school, I can't remember) and I got to see one give birth!  Me being the weird person I am sat in the middle of the road and watched   Luckily I live on a road with not that much traffic.  Was a really cute calf, tiny and black with a white spot on its forehead.  

Well now I'm worried about one of my heavily pregnant rabbits.  :/  I opened the cage earlier to give her some food and someone across the road cranked up a chainsaw and I guess the noise scared her because she jumped out of the cage and hit the ground hard.  She's acting normal and I didn't find any injuries, but the way she landed was on her stomach.    I really hope her babies are okay, she's due in less than a week.  It was about a 3 foot drop to the ground.  I'll definitely be keeping a very close eye on her.

Here are some pictures of a few of the rabbits.  (Ignore their fur being messed up, I kept petting them to keep them calm  )

This is Sasafras, my blue English Spot, you can't tell how big she is in the picture because she's sitting funny, but in person her belly is huge!  






This is GreenBean's Black Beauty, one of my black English Spots.  She's also due in about a week, she has a bit of a belly on her.  She's a very sweet rabbit, but she's started a bad habit of dumping out her food!  She did lose some condition from it, but I've switched her to a different type of feeder and so far that's taken care of the problem and she's put back on some weight.





This is GreenBean's Hot Chocolate, a solid chocolate English Spot.  She's just a junior, but will be ready to breed in a month or two.  She would NOT sit still, so this is the only picture I got of her where you can kind of see her, instead of a blur.   :





This is Bluebell, my blue American doe.  This is a horrible picture of her, but she kept trying to back off of the carrier, so I just put her back in her cage after giving her some treats   She's a little more reserved when it comes to being handled, but she's not aggressive at all.  She's due in a little over a week, you also can't tell from this picture but she has a huge belly as well.  Definitely looking forward to her litter!





I'll try to get pictures of the other girls soon, if nothing else I'll get pictures of the litters for sure.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 4, 2013)

OH cooooool! 
I can't wait to see photos of the babies! I moved two of my pregnant does to their kittting quarters this past weekend. Both of them are DEFINITELY preggers as they were HEAVY! Cinamom had 13 kits last time (her first litter) and ALL of them survived/thrived! Sally...well...Sally is on her last attempt to prove me wrong. She's had 2 litters...didn't build a nest or have a single survivor either time. I'm hoping her new quarters will help this time. I bred her and Cinamom at the same time "just in case" i needed a surrogate mommy. 

Nice photos!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 4, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Hmm....those cats are probably getting 'caught' by something. Either two- our four-legged. I know a lot of rescue organizations will adopt out spayed/neutered "barn cats"...cats too feral to be pets...but still need homes. Maybe you could look into that? Either that or get a Gus! Gus has caught more mice than my outdoor cats! Kinda gross...but what are you gonna do? I'd like for at least ONE of my cats to be able to hunt in our barn...but Gus would probably kill our good mouser....and the worthless cat she wants to play with is scared of her! Go figure! I would just try and keep ahead of the rats with cats though. Poison has it's own set of issues...and traps...well you have to empty them at some point! I moved a thing that was on one of the rabbit hutches once....two mice came running out. Two of my outdoor cats just looked at me like "what?" Worthless!
> 
> As for the bull issue. Well it might be a time to have your chit chat with the family. If she's YOUR cow...you should have some say in what her future holds. Keep saving your pennies....


You must have been typing at the same time as me   One of my friends is actually rehoming some of her barn/feral cats and they've been great mousers at her place, so maybe they will be here.  I'm not 100% sure when she wants them gone, will have to find that out.  Only bad thing is, the females are not spayed and could possibly be pregnant.  We'll see!

She is mine, I bought her and buy everything for her, care for her, etc.  So I don't really see why they think it's their decision.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 4, 2013)

I've never been big into rabbits...but your black and white one is awesome...and could change my mind...she's beautiful


----------



## greenbean (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you bon 

Well some of you may have read in another place that sometime last night/this morning something got my ES doe, Hot Chocolate.  I went out to check and see if I had any litters and she was gone.  Her cage is bent like something tried to get in, there's blood and fur all over it and around it, that's all I can find, she's no where to be found.  I'm guessing it was a coyote.  I'm going to see if someone might let me borrow a gun since I don't have mine anymore.  Or if I can talk the person I live with into letting me have another, that they're not all that bad, I might run out and buy one.  I've setup some temporary cages and will most likely bring the pregnant girls inside and put everyone else out into the shed.  Not quite sure yet.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 9, 2013)

They are so cute.  You know why I can't have bunnies?  Because every time I see pics like that, the inner 3 year old in me wants to pick on up, wrap it in a blanket, and cuddle it like a baby...pretty sure they would bite me and run away.  Really though, my DH has asked about getting some a bunch of times and I don't know why I say no.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG Greenbean! I'm sorry to hear about your ES doe!!!  That's so scarey...I hope whatever it was that got her doesn't come back...but I'll bet it probably will. Hope you find access to something to dispatch the hunter with!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks yall 

Pearce you should get some!   Mine would probably bite me if I did that to them too 

Coco it most likely will come back, bet everyone's locked in the shed and safe.  Going to be looking at some guns soon.  Pretty excited!


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 11, 2013)

I hope your critter didn't come back...

Cinamom kitted...either last night or sometime today. You know...I gave her a kitting box...and she made her nest out side of it! crazy rabbit!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 13, 2013)

So far it hasn't came back, but last night was the first night any of the rabbits were in their original cages.  All the pregnant does or ones with kits are in the shed, everyone else are in their cages.

I have 3 litters!  Bluebell (American) had 7 kits yesterday, I'm very confused on their colors.  I was only expecting Whites and Blues, I know Americans have unrecognized colors but I've never seen them.  It looks like 4 blacks, 1 blue, and 2 whites.  The breeder I got them from used to have smokeys pop up in some litters so maybe it's 4 blues, 1 smokey, and 2 whites.    I'll have to wait until they get some fur to tell!  GB's Black Beauty had 5 kits today, 4 beautifully marked and 1 solid.  I'm keeping any of the marked kits that turn out to be does (if any) and a buck if I have one.  The solid is really small and doesn't look to be feeding well, all the others had huge full bellies, maybe he just missed a meal.  We'll see!  The 3rd litter is just one of my meat crosses.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 14, 2013)

We need photos Greenbean!!!!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 14, 2013)

I already posted them Coco! 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=25116


----------



## greenbean (Mar 15, 2013)

Thought I'd give an update!

Well yall probably saw I have litters now! Everyone is doing great and the moms are taking wonderful care of their babies. Will try to get some more pictures today 

The rabbit murderer has yet to come back so I'm really happy about that. 

Class on Tuesday, we learned about Pasture Management and Rotational Grazing. It was pretty cool, learned a lot about it and took a ton of notes. The class yesterday was fun, we had to find the genus (?) of lice that the goats now have. And answer a lot of questions about them and how to treat them. We signed up for our shifts on the get outdoors day at school. I'm looking forward to it, but at the same time I'm not. I can't wait because there's going to be a blacksmith, basket weaver, spinner, guy with horses who will give a demonstration on how to plow with them, a guy who's going to be talking about animal furs and how to tan, and some others I can't remember. The reason I'm not looking forward to it is because there's probably going to be over 1,000 people there and my job is to make sure no one gets hurt and that none of the kids run into the bee hives or anything like that. I don't like being around a lot of people, at all, I have anxiety attacks sometimes just going into walmart. But who knows, maybe it'll go well. After class I got to ask one of the other students about how to care for bees and stuff, she takes care of the ones at school and gave me a lot of good information. Then another classmate gave me a dozen eggs   They're very colorful lol. My favorite ones were the green ones though. Our herding dog/LGD field trip is now April 20th and I can't wait! We will be working one on one with the trainer and will each have a herding dog to work with! They also have Anatolians and are going to teach us about LGDs. I'm definitely looking forward to that.

Um there's not really much else going on. Atleast not that I can think of right now.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 15, 2013)

It sounds like you part of a very neat school!  All schools should have classes like that!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks   I love it!  I wish a college closer would have those kinds of classes, but it's worth the hour drive!

So, found out what killed my rabbits. I was gone to town and my uncle said he heard barking out here, came out, two huge pit bulls trying their hardest to get to my rabbits, he ran them off. I moved everyone back into the woodshed. My grandmaw told me she still has the pistol! So I'm going to buy some bullets for it and my uncle is lending me a gun. My grandmaw is going to let me buy another rifle! Whoever they belong to will be missing some dogs soon.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 23, 2013)

Havn't updated in a while.  Not much going on really.

The rabbit kits have opened their eyes.  They're as cute as a button.  

I made some really cool produce bags out of some old t shirts I had laying around.  I think they're awesome and can't wait to use them when I go to farmers markets this year!  Since they're made out of t shirts, they're reusable and if they get dirty, you can just wash them.  I found it on a thing I follow and thought it was a really cool idea.  There are some others on there I'm going to try.  But if anyone would like to see them or wants the instructions for them, here's the link on how to make them.  http://www.ecouterre.com/recycle-an-old-t-shirt-into-a-produce-grocery-bag-diy-tutorial/  If I'm not allowed to post that here, let me know and I'll take it down. 

I can't think of anything else to update on, but if I do, I will.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 23, 2013)

Aren't they cute! Great idea. Look simple enough to try! Thanks for sharing the link Bean.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 23, 2013)

No problem   I thought they were pretty cool.

The dogs came back this morning and killed all of my pet rats that were in the shed, they tried to get into the ferrets cage but didn't.  I think what stopped them was a board fell in the exact spot they were trying to get in so it probably hit them and scared them off.  The door to the part of the shed the rabbits are in was locked, however it's scratched where they tried to get in.  I also just found out we have a new neighbor in the trailer a bit down the road (next closest people to us on this side of the road) and they moved in around the time this started happening, so I'm guessing it's their dogs.  We're going down there today to talk to them.

Edit:  So they're not the new neighbors, but they are a neighbors a bit farther down the road.  One of my other neighbors is having problems with them too and let me borrow a coyote trap.  We set it up so that should take care of that.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your rats. Hope the trap works. People who let their dogs loose to terrorize and kill stock and pets don't deserve to have them.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 23, 2013)

Ohhhhhh!  :/  That is sooooo frustraiting!!!! Last year I had a neighbors german shepard come and rip all the bottoms out of my rabbit cages! I was sooo mad!!!    Luckily nothing was killed, I just had to run around for a few days to catch everything again.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks yall.  Hopefully these traps work and we catch them.

Also I have some good news! I was out in the shed cleaning up the destroyed cages when I see something walk by my foot. I look down and there's Binky and Thomas! 2 of my male rats. They climbed right in my hands and sat on my shoulders. They look fine except Binky has a patch of fur missing and a bite mark on him. But other than that, they look great. I looked around for about an hour and didn't see any signs of others. I guess they were the lucky two. I'm pretty sure if any of the others were in there, they'd have run up to me. These two are the least social of the group so I was a little surprised when they just walked right onto my hands. They're in my bedroom now, I gave them some treats and scratches.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 23, 2013)

I am so glad your 2 boys survived.  

Sorry about your others.

We have had pet rats many years. They are so personable. Our current little girl is getting near the end and we will be very sad to see her go.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh Greenbean! I'm so glad you found two of your babies! Pooooh on those neighbors who don't keep control of their dogs! I'm sure you'll take perfect care of them!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks yall!  I was really glad to find them.  

ragdollcatlady  -  They're such great animals, I love them to death.  These 2 males are brothers and are about 2 years old now.  It was so funny last night, after I gave them treats and scratches, they started popcorning all over the cage.   It was adorable.  

Coco  -  It's so aggravating!  I knew they had small dogs, but I didn't know they had larger ones.  But yes, they will be taken care of.  If I can catch them!  (Read what I type after this)

So this morning I look out the window and see something blackish looking in the coyote trap. I put on my coat and boots, walked out there, it's a huge raccoon. I mean, it's skinny (poor thing), but large. I didn't realize they got that big. I've seen a really fat one here before, but it wasn't as large (just pudgy) as this one. It was soaking wet because it's raining, so I put a board over top of the trap. It just sat there and looked at me after that (it was growling when I first walked up to it lol). It's so cute, it would rip my face off given the chance  I hope they don't kill it, but I guess they will. I'll probably turn into the softy I am and cry if they do.

Before anyone jumps on me.  Yes I know it's illegal to release them once trapped.  No I never planned on releasing it.  I already knew it was going to be killed when I saw it.  I just said I hope they don't kill it, I already know it's going to be.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the American kits.  Well the colors have now been determined.  2 Gold Tipped Steels, 2 Blacks, 2 Whites, and 1 Blue.






















Here are some of the English Spot X kits   The poor little solid kit is so tiny compared to its littermates.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 24, 2013)

AWWWWWW! The kit photos are so adorable! One of Sally's kits looks like your white ones. He's MUCH larger than the others and likes to spend most of his time with mom...outside of the nest. Eyes are just opening. 

Oh well about the racoon. I personally think they're really gross and creepy...like possums! YUCK!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

Those are too cute.  And guess what?  We got ourselves a bunny.    Can I blame you, lol!

Did you get your raccoon taking away?  Don't feel badly.  If they do put it down, it will be fast.  Who was coming to get it?  Our animal control just releases them nearby   We don't call them anymore.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks yall! 

Coco where are your pictures!?

Pearce, you can blame me!   Do you have pictures of it?  My uncle came out and took care of the raccoon, I cried when he was on his way out here lol.  

There was nothing in the trap this morning, the dogs havn't been coming around until about 10-12 ish though, so maybe they'll find their way into it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Those kits are soooooooo cute


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 25, 2013)

How adorable your kits are!!!!!  
I will have to get so pics of mine up as well, they are standard Rex. Hope the dogs start givin' you a brake, hopefully for good!!!!!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks yall  

Unfortunately one of the spotted kits somehow got caught behind the nestbox and squished to death the other night.  Everyone else are growing and getting huge except the little solid kit, it's still the same size.  I'm going to get a new battery for my scale and start weighing it just to see if it's getting any bigger at all.  

The dogs havn't came back anymore, but I'm wondering if I were to put rabbits back in their old cages, if they'd come back.  That'd be my luck.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 30, 2013)

You know...I wonder if you could put some kind of 'electric' fence/charged wire around the base of your hutches...so IF the dogs DID come back...they'd HAVE to touch the HOT wires to try and get at the bunnies! You could turn that box all the way up...give them little K9 nasties a NICE jolt of "no!" to learn NOT to mess with the hutches! That'd be kinda fun actually! I wonder if anyone has every tried something like that?


----------



## greenbean (Mar 30, 2013)

I was thinking about doing that, but my concern is my little dog, Laci.  I definitely do not want her to get hurt by it, she's smaller than my chickens!   She follows me out there whenever I'm doing something and sniffs around.  I found a design for hanging cages that I'd be able to turn into a shed type thing around them and could put walls around it so nothing could get in, I'm pretty sure I'm going to try that out.  I have to run to the store and buy the stuff for it though.  

I got a lot done today.   We planted potatoes, beets, parsnips, lettuce, and onions. I took the tiller and finished the yard, got the grass seed scattered and covered, glad to have that done. I didn't realize it but while I was cutting the potatoes I cut my thumb and I'd already gone through half of them before I noticed blood. So some of them got planted with my blood on them :| I hope that doesn't bother anything lol. I am so sunburnt (sunburned? Whatever the correct spelling is!), and it itches like crazy. My sister gets so aggravated because when she gets sunburnt, her tan doesn't stay, but mine always does.    I have an awesome farmers tan haha.  Anyway, other than that, I cleaned cages, worked on my recipe binder, finally got caught up with my coupons, finished a book I've been reading, and talked to some friends. My aunt wants me to go out there when she gets back from the hospital and play cards with them, so I'm looking forward to that! In the time being I think I'll work on the rest of my afghan, it's almost done, almost! I need to run to the store and buy some more yarn, I've only got a little left. All the animals are doing great, the babies are adorable and have got to the I want to chew/lick everything stage. Every time I hold them they nibble on and lick my clothes and fingers, then get comfy and fall asleep while I pet them, it's sooo cute. I'll try to get new pictures soon.


----------



## greenbean (May 8, 2013)

Well I havn't posted on here in a while so I figured I'd give an update!  

All the animals are doing great.  The rabbits kits are now weaned and still growing like weeds.  I'm keeping 3 does to add to my meat herd (one will be used for show).  The rest are all for sale.  Today I had another litter born, an English Spot/American cross litter, she had 7 kits and they're so cute and so tiny!  

I've started a duckweed experiment.  I'm growing it to feed to the rabbits, chickens, and calves.  I havn't fed any yet, I'm letting it grow right now.  I'm hoping they like it, I'll use it as a treat/supplement if they do.  If anyone on here grows duckweed for feed I'd love to hear from you.

My rabbits are now completely off pellets!  I've been wanting to do a more natural way of feeding and so far everything's going great.

I also picked up two lovely Silver Fox does from RTG today.  (Thank you!)  I got them in their cages and everything, going to leave them alone now so they can settle down.  Will get pictures soon, but I want to give them time to calm down.  I'll get pictures of everyone else either today or tomorrow.  (Including the new babies!).

There was some more stuff I wanted to update on but my mind just went totally blank.


----------



## CocoNUT (May 8, 2013)

so WHERE are you pictures? Your journal title CLEARLY says "Kit Pictures"....and I'm waiting!!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 9, 2013)

X2!!!!!


----------



## greenbean (May 9, 2013)

You know I just did that to mess with yall   Jk!  Anyway, I took pictures with my cell phone but lost my sd card adapter thing so I'll have to retake them with my camera.  It's nice out today so I'll go ahead and do that.


----------



## greenbean (May 9, 2013)

Well these are the only pictures I got before my camera died, and I don't have any batteries so this'll have to do!    This is the new litter, there are 4 spotted and 3 solids.  The one I thought was blue got darker so now I'm guessing they're all black!


----------

